# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Pump Bar

## Pete

[template=]
development
|category1=Uptown
|category2=Bar
|category3=Proposed
|category4=
|
|project=
|address=2425 N. Walker
|status=Opened Dec. 2014
|owner=Land Run
|cost=
|architect=
|start=
|finish=
|contractor=
|height=
|sq. feet=
|acreage=.2169
|other=
|
|image=
|
[/template]
*Information & Latest News*1/21/14: Building permit application for restrooms
11/7/13:  $185,000 Building Permit

*Links*County Assessor Record

*Gallery*

----------


## CaptDave

Looks like a fun concept - hope it does well.

----------


## OSUMom

Is this going to be like the old Pump's was?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Are the edges around the top going to be lit up?

----------


## dankrutka

Cool.

----------


## Teo9969

Pete, the article says "Western" instead of "Walker"

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Pete, the article says "Western" instead of "Walker"


I saw that too but elected not to say anything since the renderings show Walker.

----------


## BBatesokc

Looks very cool. I hope they have enough indoor tables for the 3/4 of the year that most patrons will want to eat inside.

----------


## kevinpate

Does look interesting, and I am not a big patio type of person.  Was tired when I first looked at the drawing and had a (very) juvenile chuckle over the shiny trailer being converted to an outhouse.  Airstream ... as a toliet.  Not near as funny now, but I could not stop chuckling earlier.

----------


## UnclePete

Is the Governor's Mansion at 24th and North Walker as in the picture?  And does it have a landing strip?

----------


## onthestrip

Looks awesome.

And patios can work in Oklahoma, you just have to put a little more effort into than a table on concrete.

----------


## edcrunk

That's really cool. My partner and I have been haggling over the building next door for a while.

----------


## Architect2010

It can be used Spring and Fall, Summer evenings and nights [which are heavenly], and on those mild winter days if they so choose. The space is pretty enclosed on the south and west sides to help offset our winds, and I'm pretty sure I see outside heaters everywhere in the renderings. Definitely usable more than a 1/4 of the year... I like it! Very cool!

----------


## edcrunk

> Is the Governor's Mansion at 24th and North Walker as in the picture?  And does it have a landing strip?


I saw that too, lol, I wonder what all that is about.

----------


## Anonymous.

This is very cool. Hard-plumbed outdoor heaters will be a crutch to this establishment. 50 degree evenings are suddenly enjoyable with the chill knocked out of the air.

This is something with huge potential. I hope it goes well!

----------


## BBatesokc

Do we currently have any examples of local successful restaurants with primarily outdoor dining? I love the idea, but the idea keeps bumping up against the reality in my head.

----------


## Urbanized

I would say that Sauced - not too far from this space - probably would be a pretty good analog. The interior space is tiny, the outside space far larger. During probably 8 months of the year I'm pretty confident more revenue is derived from people sitting outside, and during the cold months the business subsists on the people in the small interior space. I think outdoor dining is grossly underexplored by operators in OKC. A few weeks ago I had breakfast at a great place in Denver, outside, and it was 40 degrees. The place was perfectly set up with walls to block the wind plus overhead heaters. The patio doors to the inside portion of the restaurant were thrown wide open, and people outside were shedding jackets as quickly as they sat down. Though it was downright chilly outside, it was warm-ish in the defined space. I've also had a comfortable meal outside on a 100+ degree day in Phoenix. If you can have great outdoor dining in Montreal, San Antonio and Phoenix you can have it here.

----------


## kevinpate

The Mont in Norman has a fair sized interior, but I'm told it's patio dining stays fuller more often than it stands empty. I say told because I am apparently a Norman fluke as it's never had a huge appeal to me. Not bad, and I go there if someone is big on going, but it's really not on my hey, what about _ list at all.

----------


## bchris02

I really like this idea.  It kind of capitalizes on the "dusty truck stop" feel OKC is known for.  I hope they have it well lit with neon.

----------


## huskysooner

I am fairly certain this project is going to be reviewed by the Historic Preservation Committee this Wednesday (April 3rd) at 2:00 pm at City Hall due to its location within the boundaries of the Paseo (just barely). I have family members who are very involved in the Uptown 23rd organization as well as the neighborhood associations of some of the historic neighborhoods that line 23rd street. They tell me that there are some very vocal opponents of this develop for fear that it will bring an unwanted element to the area. I imagine this contingent will be there on Wednesday to voice their opposition.

In my opinion, these people have a very incorrect view of what type of people this place will attract. The city's young professionals will flock to this place - not indigents or trouble makers. Such a place would be a major amenity to any neighborhood and will undoubtedly increase the attractiveness of nearby housing. The lack of these types of places (well-designed, urban beer garden) is what leads to talented graduates pursuing jobs in cities like Fort Worth, Austin and Denver. Believe me, I know quite a few. 

It would be a terrible misstep for this project to be delayed or disapproved due to a vocal minority that doesn't want to see their neighborhood become a vibrant urban district where people WANT to live. It reminds me of the small group from Heritage Hills/Mesta that threw a fit about The Edge at Midtown.

----------


## bchris02

> I am fairly certain this project is going to be reviewed by the Historic Preservation Committee this Wednesday (April 3rd) at 2:00 pm at City Hall due to its location within the boundaries of the Paseo (just barely). I have family members who are very involved in the Uptown 23rd organization as well as the neighborhood associations of some of the historic neighborhoods that line 23rd street. They tell me that there are some very vocal opponents of this develop for fear that it will bring an unwanted element to the area. I imagine this contingent will be there on Wednesday to voice their opposition.
> 
> In my opinion, these people have a very incorrect view of what type of people this place will attract. The city's young professionals will flock to this place - not indigents or trouble makers. Such a place would be a major amenity to any neighborhood and will undoubtedly increase the attractiveness of nearby housing. *The lack of these types of places (well-designed, urban beer garden) is what leads to talented graduates pursuing jobs in cities like Fort Worth, Austin and Denver. Believe me, I know quite a few.* 
> 
> It would be a terrible misstep for this project to be delayed or disapproved due to a vocal minority that doesn't want to see their neighborhood become a vibrant urban district where people WANT to live. It reminds me of the small group from Heritage Hills/Mesta that threw a fit about The Edge at Midtown.


I totally agree with you here.  Though the brain drain has slowed, it is still alive and well.  As a twentysomething myself, many nights I find myself regretting my move to OKC for that reason among others.  NIMBYs need to be smart about what developments they support vs what they oppose.

----------


## dankrutka

> I am fairly certain this project is going to be reviewed by the Historic Preservation Committee this Wednesday (April 3rd) at 2:00 pm at City Hall due to its location within the boundaries of the Paseo (just barely). I have family members who are very involved in the Uptown 23rd organization as well as the neighborhood associations of some of the historic neighborhoods that line 23rd street. They tell me that there are some very vocal opponents of this develop for fear that it will bring an unwanted element to the area. I imagine this contingent will be there on Wednesday to voice their opposition.
> 
> In my opinion, these people have a very incorrect view of what type of people this place will attract. The city's young professionals will flock to this place - not indigents or trouble makers. Such a place would be a major amenity to any neighborhood and will undoubtedly increase the attractiveness of nearby housing. The lack of these types of places (well-designed, urban beer garden) is what leads to talented graduates pursuing jobs in cities like Fort Worth, Austin and Denver. Believe me, I know quite a few. 
> 
> It would be a terrible misstep for this project to be delayed or disapproved due to a vocal minority that doesn't want to see their neighborhood become a vibrant urban district where people WANT to live. It reminds me of the small group from Heritage Hills/Mesta that threw a fit about The Edge at Midtown.


Good lord. What is wrong with people in this city? Must this happen over and over? Hopefully not.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I really like this idea.  It kind of capitalizes on the "dusty truck stop" feel OKC is known for.  *I hope they have it well lit with neon*.


I was thinking the same thing. I hope they will line the top edges will either LED or neon.

----------


## BBatesokc

> I would say that Sauced - not too far from this space - probably would be a pretty good analog. The interior space is tiny, the outside space far larger. During probably 8 months of the year I'm pretty confident more revenue is derived from people sitting outside, and during the cold months the business subsists on the people in the small interior space. I think outdoor dining is grossly underexplored by operators in OKC. A few weeks ago I had breakfast at a great place in Denver, outside, and it was 40 degrees. The place was perfectly set up with walls to block the wind plus overhead heaters. The patio doors to the inside portion of the restaurant were thrown wide open, and people outside were shedding jackets as quickly as they sat down. Though it was downright chilly outside, it was warm-ish in the defined space. I've also had a comfortable meal outside on a 100+ degree day in Phoenix. If you can have great outdoor dining in Montreal, San Antonio and Phoenix you can have it here.



I forgot about Sauced - though I'm not real sure what their overhead is, nor profitability. We eat outside at the Deep Deuce Wedge location alot. I personally like outdoor dinning. We often eat at East Side Pies in Austin and it only has outdoor dinning. Same goes for a deli in my parents neighborhood and a couple of food truck locations. We also rent electric 'picnic boats' often and eat and have wine on the river (wonder if that will come to the Oklahoma River). That said, Austin tends to have more acceptable weather for outdoor dinning more of the year.

Perception seems to be the reality in Oklahoma. If you perceive there is not enough parking, then people often don't go. You perceive the outdoor dinning will be uncomfortable, then people don't go. Hopefully things are changing.

I think the success of the H&8 and Plaza events have helped with outdoor dinning (and food trucks).

----------


## Mr. Cotter

> They tell me that there are some very vocal opponents of this develop for fear that it will bring an unwanted element to the area.


What "element" could be worse than a boarded up gas station? I would be here often, if opened, and I hope to get that chance.  

Oh, and I'm a clean cut lawyer under 30.  Lock your doors, southern Paseo - Mr. Cotter is on the loose!

----------


## john60

Will they have food?

----------


## pickles

> In my opinion, these people have a very incorrect view of what type of people this place will attract. The city's young professionals will flock to this place - not indigents or trouble makers.


Who are these people that have this view, and why are they so tone deaf?  This place is going to be an extraordinary success.

----------


## warreng88

> Who are these people that have this view, and why are they so tone deaf?  This place is going to be an extraordinary success.


Probably older people who would prefer a Luby's than a place like The Service Station in Norman.

----------


## betts

These are the same type of people who blocked Whole Foods going into NH Plaza, which ultimately resulted in the construction of Classen Curve.  The end result was that a whole lot of sales tax is in OKC coffers rather than NH coffers.

They are typically older and don't like change, even if it might be for the better. Paranoia increases with age, and I can only imagine who these people think are going to be invading their quietly decaying neighborhood.  They usually have a lot of time on their hands and thus can attend every meeting, organize and get people's attention.

While this might seem stereotypical, I've been going to CC meetings here and in other cities where I've lived, and I can pick them out of the audience before they ever speak.  And, since I'm close to or about their age, I can make age one of the reasons without being rude!

----------


## rezman

> Good lord. What is wrong with people in this city? Must this happen over and over? Hopefully not.


That is why it is called the Hysterical Society.

----------


## Dubya61

> Do we currently have any examples of local successful restaurants with primarily outdoor dining? I love the idea, but the idea keeps bumping up against the reality in my head.


I feel like Big Truck Taco has a better outdoor vibe than in.

----------


## john60

> Do we currently have any examples of local successful restaurants with primarily outdoor dining? I love the idea, but the idea keeps bumping up against the reality in my head.


Also, The Library in Norman.

----------


## pickles

> Probably older people who would prefer a Luby's than a place like The Service Station in Norman.


Do they think indigents and urchins will be walking there to enjoy a $6 local beer and instagram it?

----------


## Richard at Remax

The Wedge on western has a pretty big patio if I recall

----------


## BDP

> What "element" could be worse than a boarded up gas station? I would be here often, if opened, and I hope to get that chance.  
> 
> Oh, and I'm a clean cut lawyer under 30.  Lock your doors, southern Paseo - Mr. Cotter is on the loose!


Ha.

No doubt it's a strange perspective for them to have given its immediate surroundings. The few blocks above 23rd right there really are hit or miss, and that's kind of being polite. I love uptown and the Paseo, but let's be honest, it's no Heritage Hills or Crown Heights. In other words, it's kind of surprising to have some snooty complaining from the locals going on about this one.

----------


## IanMcDermid

Hello, my name is Ian McDermid. As you can see from my username I was formerly the concept designer, operator, general manager of the drunken fry. My fiance and I resigned in december to pursue a new concept on our own. Love it or hate it the fry was my first concept and is still what i feel is the best fit for that space/building/neighborhood/budget/target audience/etc. I've submitted for a new profile but wanted to post on the last few day's discussion asap.

I've been keeping as quiet as I could publicly until now because we were still working terms for the lease (signed) and waiting for our HPC hearing which is in fact tomorrow. So any of you proponents are more than welcome to attend the HP hearing tomorrow and show your support. It's at 2pm in city hall 200N walker, second floor, next to mick's office.

Just a couple quick things here and I will go on the record in the near future about our plans more in-depth.
1.This will be our(my fiance and I) business we're not part of a group.
2.There will be 170 adjacent parking spaces.
3.There will be heaters, mister-fans, shade.
4.There will be food, good food.
5.Non-smoking indoors
6.As much outdoor neon as permitted by law.

It will definitely have an austiny, denvery sort of vibe with a solid vein of proud, but sadly, mostly lost, okie route 66 style. I love that someone said "urban beer garden". I'm stealing that! I'll do 12-16 taps of good (largely local) stuff and a few bottled 3.2 my previous bar had 86 varieties. Yes the bathrooms are in an addition. I would like that addition to be an airstream trailer. It fits the concept so much better than a shipping container or a corrugated metal shed I think. I look forward to joining the neighborhood and am excited to contribute to the uptown 23rd street corridor. 

And again I invite anyone who would like to show support. Hearing is at 2pm we are item 13 on the agenda so it's unlikely we'll be heard before 3pm.

-Ian & Hailey

----------


## bchris02

Unfortunately I won't be able to attend the meeting. I really hope this is able to become a reality.

What are the chances the NIMBYs will successfully block this?

----------


## adaniel

> Ha.
> 
> No doubt it's a strange perspective for them to have given its immediate surroundings. The few blocks above 23rd right there really are hit or miss, and that's kind of being polite. I love uptown and the Paseo, but let's be honest, it's no Heritage Hills or Crown Heights. In other words, it's kind of surprising to have some snooty complaining from the locals going on about this one.


I guess all those yuppies going to trendy bars are hella gangsta in their Audis. 

But seriously, I am interested who would oppose this. That neighborhood is an odd mix of hipsters, artists, students, immigrants, and young-ish blue collar workers. None of the stereotypical "kids get off my lawn!" type of people that tends to stir up trouble with things like this.

I'm not worried about this not getting approved.

----------


## Urbanized

Ah! Glad to hear it's you Ian! Should be a great place.

By the way, yet ANOTHER place I've eyeballed for years and fantasized about opening a bar in, though I will admit I didn't have the vision for an outdoor footprint that large. I should really just go with my gut and snatch up one of these places I've been eyeing for years before they're all gone!

----------


## Pete

Thanks for the information, Ian!

Good luck at the hearing...  Really excited about this concept and can't wait to see it open.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Hello, my name is Ian McDermid. As you can see from my username I was formerly the concept designer, operator, general manager of the drunken fry. My fiance and I resigned in december to pursue a new concept on our own. Love it or hate it the fry was my first concept and is still what i feel is the best fit for that space/building/neighborhood/budget/target audience/etc. I've submitted for a new profile but wanted to post on the last few day's discussion asap.
> 
> I've been keeping as quiet as I could publicly until now because we were still working terms for the lease (signed) and waiting for our HPC hearing which is in fact tomorrow. So any of you proponents are more than welcome to attend the HP hearing tomorrow and show your support. It's at 2pm in city hall 200N walker, second floor, next to mick's office.
> 
> Just a couple quick things here and I will go on the record in the near future about our plans more in-depth.
> 1.This will be our(my fiance and I) business we're not part of a group.
> 2.There will be 170 adjacent parking spaces.
> 3.There will be heaters, mister-fans, shade.
> 4.There will be food, good food.
> ...


That's great! Hope the entire top edge is lit, that would REALLY make the place shine.  :Smile:

----------


## RBS

Did this pass HP review?

----------


## soonerguru

Looking forward to this!

----------


## shawnw

> Did this pass HP review?


I think Steve said no in his chat this week due to a paperwork issue...

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Did this pass HP review?


From Steve's chat on Friday 


> Steve Lackmeyer 10:33 a.m. No, it was deferred to the next meeting - it appears there was a paper filing glitch....


OKC Central Chat transcript, April 5, 2013 | News OK




> I think Steve said no in his chat this week due to a paperwork issue...


Yep

----------


## CurtisJ

Any nay-sayers on this project should look closely at a place called petrol station in Houston.  It is also an old gas station renovated several years ago into a bar.  The have a rotating selection of about 20 beers, mostly local, all incredible and they serve a limited but very tasty food menu.

I mention it because when Petrol station was opened, the neighborhood that surrounds it was filled with small, fairly well maintained ranch style houses, a neighborhood called Garden Oaks.  Garden Oaks and its neighbor Oak Forest have gone through an incredibly fast transformation over the past 10 years where one-by-one the 1300 sq. ft houses are being replaced by 3,000-5,000 sq ft houses, all built with very upscale and interesting finishings.  

The point is, the young families that are investing half a million dollars for a new home in this neighborhood, are not looking at Petrol station as a liability, they love the fact that they have a fun place they can grab a burger and a beer within walking distance of their homes.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I looked it on Google HD streetview.  Looks like a nice joint!

----------


## bluedogok

> Do we currently have any examples of local successful restaurants with primarily outdoor dining? I love the idea, but the idea keeps bumping up against the reality in my head.





> I would say that Sauced - not too far from this space - probably would be a pretty good analog. The interior space is tiny, the outside space far larger. During probably 8 months of the year I'm pretty confident more revenue is derived from people sitting outside, and during the cold months the business subsists on the people in the small interior space. I think outdoor dining is grossly underexplored by operators in OKC. A few weeks ago I had breakfast at a great place in Denver, outside, and it was 40 degrees. The place was perfectly set up with walls to block the wind plus overhead heaters. The patio doors to the inside portion of the restaurant were thrown wide open, and people outside were shedding jackets as quickly as they sat down. Though it was downright chilly outside, it was warm-ish in the defined space. I've also had a comfortable meal outside on a 100+ degree day in Phoenix. If you can have great outdoor dining in Montreal, San Antonio and Phoenix you can have it here.


Unlike in Austin where you have 6-8 months of summer and humidity misters actually function a bit better in OKC, with shade/misters summers can be tolerable. During the height of Austin summers we rarely used outdoor dining areas and we didn't do much else outdoors either. Most places like Rudy's have ways to seal off outdoor dining areas to be useable in the heat or few "cold" days in Austin, if not those areas sit empty when it is 105+ in the evening until the sun goes down and the temps drop below 100. The shade at the Flying Saucer at The Triangle could make it tolerable up to 100, even for someone like me who is more sensitive to heat than cold. Many outdoor places here in Denver use the propane heaters with wind breaks as Urbanized mentioned and it is tolerable with those in place. For the type of clientele they are seeking to attract I don't think it will be a big issue for them.

----------


## bchris02

Anybody have any updates on the Pump Bar?

----------


## bchris02

Any updates on this?  Have the NIMBYs managed to kill it or is it still in the works?

----------


## amaesquire

> Anybody have any updates on the Pump Bar?


Ditto! Anybody? Anything?

----------


## Paseofreak

I'm hearing that they've come upon insurmountable funding issues.

----------


## kevinpate

> I'm hearing that they've come upon insurmountable funding issues.


That is a shame. I liked their concept.

----------


## bchris02

> That is a shame. I liked their concept.


Yeah I was looking forward to it and it also was going to be the kind of place OKC really needs more of. I wonder if the real reason was the NIMBYs?  People who live in that area need to accept the fact that a hip, urban district is going to have a little noise and traffic and if they can't handle that, move to Edmond.

----------


## HangryHippo

> I'm hearing that they've come upon insurmountable funding issues.


Can you elaborate?  Is it an issue that could be surmounted via kickstarter?

----------


## Paseofreak

I'm hearing a benevolent funding source cut them off.  I'd gladly stand corrected.

----------


## Pete

Checking into in and will report back.

----------


## Paseofreak

Per folks in the local restaurant scene, a benevolent funding source cut them off. Apparently that was the lions share of money they were counting on.  Also heard that Picasso Cafe folks were looking into putting a pizza joint in there.  A bit hard to figure though as they serve pizza at Picasso/The Other Room, own a part of Sauced, and Pizza 23 is just a block away.

----------


## bchris02

> Per folks in the local restaurant scene, a benevolent funding source cut them off. Apparently that was the lions share of money they were counting on.  Also heard that Picasso Cafe folks were looking into putting a pizza joint in there.  A bit hard to figure though as they serve pizza at Picasso/The Other Room, own a part of Sauced, and Pizza 23 is just a block away.


That's unfortunate. I hope it ends up being something unique though and not another run of the mill restaurant. That area is a bit saturated with pizza so I am not sure how it would work.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> That's unfortunate. I hope it ends up being something unique though and not another run of the mill restaurant. That area is a bit saturated with pizza so I am not sure how it would work.


It will have to be at least somewhat unique since it's almost all patio with little indoor space. I'm with you though, many of my friends and I were excited about this because of the cool patio atmosphere it would provide. It could have ended up similar to the Mont in Norman. Hopefully someone else will come up with something similar.

----------


## metro

I drive by regularly and can confirm no work has started on it yet, unless it started today (haven't drove by today).

----------


## Martin

the city probably didn't want a bar going in just south of the governor's mansion. -M

/you're drunk, google maps. go home.

----------


## pickles

> Yeah I was looking forward to it and it also was going to be the kind of place OKC really needs more of. I wonder if the real reason was the NIMBYs?  People who live in that area need to accept the fact that a hip, urban district is going to have a little noise and traffic and if they can't handle that, move to Edmond.


I am confident there was never any credible "nimby" opposition to this project.

----------


## HangryHippo

So they had a donor that was just going to give them the money to start and then said donor backed out?  Seems odd...

----------


## BoulderSooner

> So they had a donor that was just going to give them the money to start and then said donor backed out?  Seems odd...


or possibly an investor with close ties

----------


## IanMcDermid

Ian here checking back in. We are in the permit stages at the moment. Efforts to get permission to build the airstream trailer bathrooms have stalled and are not looking good. Shipping container is the next move. But there is no precedent in the city. There is a shipping container retail unit on 9th & broadway in front of S&B burger joint but somehow that sits without a permit either. But because my project has to be plumbed it is an entirely different beast.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Ian here checking back in. We are in the permit stages at the moment. Efforts to get permission to build the airstream trailer bathrooms have stalled and are not looking good. Shipping container is the next move. But there is no precedent in the city. There is a shipping container retail unit on 9th & broadway in front of S&B burger joint but somehow that sits without a permit either. But because my project has to be plumbed it is an entirely different beast.


So, your project is still proceeding?  What's this about a benefactor backing out?

----------


## PhiAlpha

Look on the Pump Bar thread. IanMcDermid just posted that the Pump Bar is still moving forward, just had a hang up with bathrooms or something.

----------


## Harvey Hudson

Mr. Bates,

How about the Mont in Norman...

----------


## Pete

> Ian here checking back in. We are in the permit stages at the moment. Efforts to get permission to build the airstream trailer bathrooms have stalled and are not looking good. Shipping container is the next move. But there is no precedent in the city. There is a shipping container retail unit on 9th & broadway in front of S&B burger joint but somehow that sits without a permit either. But because my project has to be plumbed it is an entirely different beast.


Glad to hear this is still tracking along.

Really looking forward to this getting open!

----------


## Pete

Pump Bar - OKCTalk

----------


## Paseofreak

Standing corrected, and gladly so!

----------


## kevinpate

> the city probably didn't want a bar going in just south of the governor's mansion. -M
> 
> /you're drunk, google maps. go home.



LMBO. Had forgotten about that.

----------


## kevinpate

> Ian here checking back in. We are in the permit stages at the moment. Efforts to get permission to build the airstream trailer bathrooms have stalled and are not looking good. Shipping container is the next move. But there is no precedent in the city. There is a shipping container retail unit on 9th & broadway in front of S&B burger joint but somehow that sits without a permit either. But because my project has to be plumbed it is an entirely different beast.


Maybe build a simply cinder block facilities unit and then clad it with a curved metal facade?

----------


## bluedogok

If the Airsteam thing is a no go (somehow the city holding that up is not shocking) how about porcelain steel rain screen over CMU block walls, for the old service station look. Kind of like this adaptive reuse in Minnesota, an old gas station into a frozen custard shop. That would match the existing building, you could also do a zinc or galvalume finish instead to make it a bit different.

AdaptiveReuse.net - Liberated

Flickr - Liberty Frozen Custard

----------


## sethsrott

I think it is classic that the map says the Governor's Mansion is located at 24th and Walker! LOL

----------


## bradh

Cool concept, reminds me of the Pump House in Wichita

----------


## Urbanized

That's a great place. This would have a ton more outdoor though.

----------


## dankrutka

Pump House in Wichita has a pretty large indoor space too. It's actually probably larger than most bars. It can operate fully without using the patio.

----------


## Teo9969

> I think it is classic that the map says the Governor's Mansion is located at 24th and Walker! LOL


With an airport...

----------


## IanMcDermid

Ian with the pump bar here. In response to the 24 hour diner. I do have plans for an on-site food trailer that will operate independently from the bar. I would like to see it open until 2:30-3 if it proves viable.

----------


## IanMcDermid

Sorry about the long gap between responses. I wasn't aware of any benefactor. benevolent or otherwise  :Wink:  And yes Kevin that's what we are proposing. A stick building covered in a metal facade to look like an airstream to make the code guys happy and keep in line with our HP approval.

----------


## kevinpate

Looking forward to this happening.

----------


## Teo9969

> Ian with the pump bar here. In response to the 24 hour diner. I do have plans for an on-site food trailer that will operate independently from the bar. I would like to see it open until 2:30-3 if it proves viable.


Well, it for sure is viable on Friday and Saturday...Bobo's doesn't do too bad  :Wink:

----------


## jn1780

> With an airport...


That's the secret underground governors mansion. The field beside it opens up for VTOL aircraft to access the underground hanger. 

True Story. lol

----------


## Rajah

Any word on progress?

----------


## Pete

$185,000 building permit applied for today.

Also, looks like they may have received their final design approval yesterday (11/6/13).



Looks like they are getting ready to move forward.

Very excited about this project.

----------


## Pete

Remember, the sticking point on the design was the plan to use an old Airstream trailer for restrooms.

Here is the compromise which I believe received approval yesterday (staff had made a positive recommendation):

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Like

----------


## betts

Me too.

----------


## Pete

To me, this looks like a bigger, maybe even better Empire Slice House, which has proven to be an amazing success.

Also, there is a live music venue going in right next to the Tower Theater -- will have more on this later.


This area is really heating up quickly.

----------


## HangryHippo

This is going to be great!

----------


## kevinpate

Y'all seem bound and determined to get me to make more trips to the city than I normally make.  And even if that isn't really why this project is going forward, how about we just lemme enjoy the thought for a spell before ya come along and stomp on it.

----------


## warreng88

> To me, this looks like a bigger, maybe even better Empire Slice House, which has proven to be an amazing success.
> 
> Also, there is a live music venue going in right next to the Tower Theater -- will have more on this later.


Will it be in the old Queen's beauty supply store on the NE corner of 23rd and Walker?

----------


## BDK

> Also, there is a live music venue going in right next to the Tower Theater -- will have more on this later.
> 
> 
> This area is really heating up quickly.


Holy crap, Pete. You can't just tease news like that. That is HUGE NEWS.

----------


## Teo9969

> Y'all seem bound and determined to get me to make more trips to the city than I normally make.  And even if that isn't really why this project is going forward, how about we just lemme enjoy the thought for a spell before ya come along and stomp on it.


Ummm…I think that's exactly what we're trying to do...

----------


## Pete

> Holy crap, Pete. You can't just tease news like that. That is HUGE NEWS.


Just got off the phone with the proprietor and am writing up a post.

It is indeed huge news...  Will post new thread soon.

----------


## Urbanized

Ah, great news about Pump Bar. Ian is a good operator. This place will be a smash hit.

----------


## Rajah

Looks like they're about to start doin' work over at The Pump! I can't wait to see it all come together over there.

----------


## Pete

Construction fence is up around Pump Bar and also Pizzeria Gusto (old Bora Bora).  Photo courtesy of Metro:

----------


## MustangGT

I like the shipping container redesign.  Makes more sense than the rinky diny Airstream idea.  Here is to hoping the project is full steam ahead.

----------


## Pete

Just applied for a building permit for the revised bathroom module (changed due to design review) so they must be getting close to starting work in earnest.

Really excited about this project!

----------


## Spartan

So what all developments does Land Run have in the works?

----------


## Rajah

I saw today that the old garage doors are open now at the Pump.

----------


## Pete

Photo from 2/1/14 from Metro:

----------


## Urbanized

Fill 'er up!

----------


## UnFrSaKn

Back before I knew or cared about anything downtown, probably 2007, me and a friend were at a concert with some band friends at that venue next door and the friend I was with liked to explore places and we were poking around inside this place and it was run down even then. Funny how interests and things can completely change.

----------


## Pete

^

Back in the late 70's, I was still in college and yet to really learn much about architecture or urban design when they were trying to get the downtown Galleria off the ground...  And I was actually in favor of them tearing down Robinson Renaissance to create an entry plaza at that corner!

I also remember not caring at all what happened to the Colcord, and now it's one of my favorite developments anywhere.

It is very funny how your interests and passions evolve over time.  Hopefully, most of us get wiser.   :Smile:

----------


## Spartan

> ^
> 
> Back in the late 70's, I was still in college and yet to really learn much about architecture or urban design when they were trying to get the downtown Galleria off the ground...  And I was actually in favor of them tearing down Robinson Renaissance to create an entry plaza at that corner!
> 
> I also remember not caring at all what happened to the Colcord, and now it's one of my favorite developments anywhere.
> 
> It is very funny how your interests and passions evolve over time.  Hopefully, most of us get wiser.


I think that generally the zeitgeist of 2014 is innovation through historic preservation. If I were a planner in the 1970s I would probably be more persuaded by the trends of that era.

----------


## Paseofreak

Work underway at Pump Bar.

----------


## Pete

Thanks!

I edited your post to rotate and right-size the photos.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

I have heard work on the airstream trailer restrooms is ongoing off-site.

----------


## Paseofreak

Cool.  Thanks!

----------


## Pete

> I have heard work on the airstream trailer restrooms is ongoing off-site.


They changed to a more container-like building because the airstream didn't allow for ADA issues:

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

> They changed to a more container-like building because the airstream didn't allow for ADA issues:


Oh yea...forgot.  Anyways, it's in progress off-site.

----------


## Pete



----------


## Pete

Someone reminded me that there used to be a place called Pump's Bar & Grill at 5700 N. Western; the triangular-shaped property at Western and Grand.  They later opened up another location on Broadway in Edmond.

Chesapeake bought the Western property some time ago and demolished the structure, which was an old gas station.

It was much more of a restaurant than a bar with only a small outside patio, with all the usual cheesy gas station paraphernalia all over the walls:

----------


## DammitDan

Pete, didn't this become a Tapwerks before it was closed and torn down?

----------


## wsucougz

> Pete, didn't this become a Tapwerks before it was closed and torn down?


Yeah and it was a pretty good spot to grab a pint or 8.

----------


## Urbanized

It was the ORIGINAL Tapwerks, opened before the Bricktown location. It was based directly on the Ginger Man in Dallas, though a tiny version of the concept. Opened perhaps 1992..? The Ginger Man really feels more like the Bricktown TW or perhaps even moreso the Tulsa McNellies. Every time I visit The Old Monk in Dallas I'm reminded of the Western Tapwerks. It will live forever as one of my favorite places. The jukebox was rad. Darts. Beer snob beer. And you could smoke a cigar, just as cigars hit new heights of popularity. Good times...

----------


## IanMcDermid

It's surprising how many people remember pump's. I don't. Is it still operating in Canad...err, edmond? I was barely old enough to have a beer or two before tapwerks 1 was bought and eventually razed. It was a truly sad day when the parking blocks went in and the short-cut to s.bound western was cut. 

I pledge there will be little to no automobilia in the pump. There's plenty in the porcelain on steel exterior and the texaco star inspired accents. The brand is on homage to the spirit that inspired the artwork. But it's in broader strokes than just petroleum and coca cola.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> It's surprising how many people remember pump's. I don't. *Is it still operating in Canad...err, edmond?* I was barely old enough to have a beer or two before tapwerks 1 was bought and eventually razed. It was a truly sad day when the parking blocks went in and the short-cut to s.bound western was cut. 
> 
> I pledge there will be little to no automobilia in the pump. There's plenty in the porcelain on steel exterior and the texaco star inspired accents. The brand is on homage to the spirit that inspired the artwork. But it's in broader strokes than just petroleum and coca cola.


What?

----------


## Teo9969

> What?


He's saying Edmond is way the hell up there….

----------


## IanMcDermid

Yes. Quite north. I forgot to comment on the airstream. The bathroom idea went away ages ago. We are building a stick building. I believe the site plan is public domain but it's not the we applied with. The elevation we see here was for administrative change through HP. 

There is an airstream offsite. But it's our mobile food concept. It will spend most of its days (in operation, not storage) on the premises at the pump. After 100 hours we have it stripped and prepped for a rebuild. After a couple hundred more hours polishing and a very expensive trip to the stainless steel shop; we expect it to look something like this.

----------


## Urbanized

Oh man, that is the doo doo. I only say doo doo because you can't say **** here.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> He's saying Edmond is way the hell up there….


Oh..

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Yes. Quite north. I forgot to comment on the airstream. The bathroom idea went away ages ago. We are building a stick building. I believe the site plan is public domain but it's not the we applied with. The elevation we see here was for administrative change through HP. 
> 
> There is an airstream offsite. But it's our mobile food concept. It will spend most of its days (in operation, not storage) on the premises at the pump. After 100 hours we have it stripped and prepped for a rebuild. After a couple hundred more hours polishing and a very expensive trip to the stainless steel shop; we expect it to look something like this. 
> 
> Attachment 6821


That's a shame. I would've came to your restaurant just to use that bathroom lol.... not really, I'll still come anyways haha... but it would've been cool!  :Smile:

----------


## Pete

You can see it in the posts from Ian above, but here is the logo / pole sign for this project (sign app just submitted for approval):

----------


## Urbanized

I like it. Ian, who did your branding?

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Ummmmm, that is awesome. Is it just coincidence that they're using the Texaco star?

Sent from my BNTV600 using Tapatalk

----------


## kevinpate

You can park your rump
in the bar they call the Pump

Where PBR makes you the star

----------


## Pete

> Ummmmm, that is awesome. Is it just coincidence that they're using the Texaco star?
> 
> Sent from my BNTV600 using Tapatalk



No, Ian mentioned it was an homage to Texaco.

----------


## soonerguru

> You can park your rump
> in the bar they call the Pump
> 
> Where PBR makes you the star


Thank you for your continued posting excellence!

----------


## Urbanized

> You can park your rump
> in the bar they call the Pump
> 
> Where PBR makes you the star


But in a Airstream you'll no longer dump.

----------


## IanMcDermid

For those of you interested. I drove to Memphis yesterday purchasing this sign. One of the identical 1930-1940's texaco pole (texaco called them "banjo")signs that my station once had. We plan to keep the base. Repurpose the disc(on site). And place our own signage inside the hoop of the historic base. I have photographical evidence of it's history of course. Also the footing where the pole once sat still exists and we plan to mearly bolt it back (where it was) given the permission.

For those of you wondering "why drive 1,000 miles and buy the sign before the permit?" I've looked for over a year and made offers on several I've found. This was the first one that was _actually_ for sale. It's worth everything just to have it ready. Plus: Graceland side trip!!!

----------


## IanMcDermid

Robothouse. We should have a full rollout soon. Brian Winkler is trying to earn himself another Addy Award. He's got my vote for the logo.

----------


## BillyOcean

> For those of you interested. I drove to Memphis yesterday purchasing this sign. One of the identical 1930-1940's texaco pole (texaco called them "banjo")signs that my station once had. We plan to keep the base. Repurpose the disc(on site). And place our own signage inside the hoop of the historic base. I have photographical evidence of it's history of course. Also the footing where the pole once sat still exists and we plan to mearly bolt it back (where it was) given the permission.
> 
> For those of you wondering "why drive 1,000 miles and buy the sign before the permit?" I've looked for over a year and made offers on several I've found. This was the first one that was _actually_ for sale. It's worth everything just to have it ready. Plus: Graceland side trip!!!



If you are interested in selling the Texaco signage you are replacing, I would be very interested in buying.

----------


## Pete

> I drove to Memphis yesterday purchasing this sign. One of the identical 1930-1940's texaco pole (texaco called them "banjo")signs that my station once had. We plan to keep the base. Repurpose the disc(on site). And place our own signage inside the hoop of the historic base. I have photographical evidence of it's history of course. Also the footing where the pole once sat still exists and we plan to mearly bolt it back (where it was) given the permission.


So cool!

More and more excited about this project.

----------


## Urbanized

> Robothouse. We should have a full rollout soon. Brian Winkler is trying to earn himself another Addy Award. He's got my vote for the logo.


I thought it might be Brian. He does such great work.

----------


## shawnw

> If you are interested in selling the Texaco signage you are replacing, I would be very interested in buying.


Incidentally there's this very old (though probably not quite as old) and much closer sign right across from the Farmer's Market just sitting there not doing anything. Site of the future Pump Bar #2?


Took this today.

----------


## IanMcDermid

Yeah Billy, he wouldn't even return my phonecalls for an offer of $2,000 on that one. Looked him up from the county assessors site. 

I think I'll keep this one, there's a good story to it. I'll put it on the site somewhere and hope the kids won't tag & carve it. 

Lots of trailer work since I got back from Memphis, wired the new brake assemblies, finished prep, prime, enamel on the tongue, and got 2/3rds of the sub-floor in. When I up a new batch of photos to social media I'll post some up here too. Looking to sub-contract the polishing and that could as early as Wednesday. Hopefully she will be ready early enough to launch it with the rest of the bar.

----------


## Rajah

When is the projected opening? I'm really excited for this! I can see the pump bar from my backyard.

----------


## betts

Very exciting to see what's happening in this area.

----------


## IanMcDermid

Here's a question to the community: what type of food do you want me to serve out of the IN-house kitchen? 

The airstream is coming along nicely. But at the end of the day, it's still mobile and can serve anywhere. Not just the pump. And if it's wildly successful I might just start dragging it around town on the daily. I'm required to have a kitchen indoors to operate as a restaurant. That let's me out of all kinds of nasty requirements that apply to bars, like a sprinkler system. And then when the neighborhood assn. hears the word "bar," out come the torches and pitchforks. I think you guys call them nimby's?

There's a lot of fitness business going into the rise and I'm going to cater a portion of the menu to that crowd to snag some post workout sales. 

I need a food item for the not-so-fitness-crazed. Cheese-steak, coney dogs(I almost went with this one but I get burnt out on them so easily, I hit Coney Island 2-3 times a year and I'm set) pizza(mute point), that type of thing.

I'm very interested in your suggestions. I'm also very limited on cooking equipment due to space limitations. Think will's cafe/lobby bar small. No room for a hood so it can't be deep fried or charbroiled. 

I'm not modeling myself after a Louie's but it's my basis for argument on healthy options at a bar. I see a lot of wraps and salads next to heavy beers on the tables there. Now I need some UN-healthy options to balance.

----------


## calitook

Maybe some simple tapas-type stuff for "healthier" options. Like hummus/pita bread, grilled chicken skewers, a fruit and cheese plate. Just off the top of my head. 
Also please please tell me the patio will be dog friendly! I know people here have mixed feelings about that, but the cool restaurants with patios all allow them (Sauced, West, Urban Wineworks, etc. etc.) 




> Here's a question to the community: what type of food do you want me to serve out of the IN-house kitchen? 
> 
> The airstream is coming along nicely. But at the end of the day, it's still mobile and can serve anywhere. Not just the pump. And if it's wildly successful I might just start dragging it around town on the daily. I'm required to have a kitchen indoors to operate as a restaurant. That let's me out of all kinds of nasty requirements that apply to bars, like a sprinkler system. And then when the neighborhood assn. hears the word "bar," out come the torches and pitchforks. I think you guys call them nimby's?
> 
> There's a lot of fitness business going into the rise and I'm going to cater a portion of the menu to that crowd to snag some post workout sales. 
> 
> I need a food item for the not-so-fitness-crazed. Cheese-steak, coney dogs(I almost went with this one but I get burnt out on them so easily, I hit Coney Island 2-3 times a year and I'm set) pizza(mute point), that type of thing.
> 
> I'm very interested in your suggestions. I'm also very limited on cooking equipment due to space limitations. Think will's cafe/lobby bar small. No room for a hood so it can't be deep fried or charbroiled. 
> ...

----------


## Pete

> Now I need some UN-healthy options to balance.


Gourmet sausages and Belgian fries (think you know a bit about this item).

I talked to Keith Paul about this idea years ago but it's really more of a bar thing and not up his street...

But there is a wildly popular place here (Southern Cal) called Wurstkuche, that more or less kick-started the beer garden craze.  The u/c Fassler Hall has sausages but this is taking it up a notch:  Wurstkche Menu.

Mutts is somewhat similar but it seems they focus on the add-ons and buns rather than truly unique sausages.


Sausages and fries are easy to cook and -- obviously -- fantastic with beers.

----------


## warreng88

There's a place that started in NJ that instead of having sandwiches and sides, they just put the sides on the sandwiches. So, instead of chicken fingers and fries with a side of honey mustard, the whole thing is on a six inch sub. Does OKC have anything like that?

----------


## bchris02

Glad to hear there is going to be some healthy options!  As for unhealthy, Philly cheesesteaks sound really good.  The idea of having the mean and the sides all in one sub also sounds interesting.  I haven't seen that anywhere.

----------


## warreng88

They are called "fat sandwiches" and they come off "grease trucks." 

Here is a good example of a fat sandwich truck: R U HUNGRY? - The Original Grease Truck

----------


## CurtisJ

> Here's a question to the community: what type of food do you want me to serve out of the IN-house kitchen? 
> 
> The airstream is coming along nicely. But at the end of the day, it's still mobile and can serve anywhere. Not just the pump. And if it's wildly successful I might just start dragging it around town on the daily. I'm required to have a kitchen indoors to operate as a restaurant. That let's me out of all kinds of nasty requirements that apply to bars, like a sprinkler system. And then when the neighborhood assn. hears the word "bar," out come the torches and pitchforks. I think you guys call them nimby's?
> 
> There's a lot of fitness business going into the rise and I'm going to cater a portion of the menu to that crowd to snag some post workout sales. 
> 
> I need a food item for the not-so-fitness-crazed. Cheese-steak, coney dogs(I almost went with this one but I get burnt out on them so easily, I hit Coney Island 2-3 times a year and I'm set) pizza(mute point), that type of thing.
> 
> I'm very interested in your suggestions. I'm also very limited on cooking equipment due to space limitations. Think will's cafe/lobby bar small. No room for a hood so it can't be deep fried or charbroiled. 
> ...


I know it is a long treck, but you should check out Petrol Station in Houston.  They have a very similar setup (old gas station in a transitioning neighborhood) and have managed to do some incredible food given a very limited kitchen size (granted food takes about 45min on a busy night, but that just means I drink an extra beer while I wait).

Sample of their menu:

Lamb Burger with feta/rosemary fries
TBA - Turkey Bacon Avacado Sandwich with Balsamic Onion Marmelade
Scotch Eggs
Meatloaf
Duck Tacos

----------


## gopokes88

> Here's a question to the community: what type of food do you want me to serve out of the IN-house kitchen? 
> 
> The airstream is coming along nicely. But at the end of the day, it's still mobile and can serve anywhere. Not just the pump. And if it's wildly successful I might just start dragging it around town on the daily. I'm required to have a kitchen indoors to operate as a restaurant. That let's me out of all kinds of nasty requirements that apply to bars, like a sprinkler system. And then when the neighborhood assn. hears the word "bar," out come the torches and pitchforks. I think you guys call them nimby's?
> 
> There's a lot of fitness business going into the rise and I'm going to cater a portion of the menu to that crowd to snag some post workout sales. 
> 
> I need a food item for the not-so-fitness-crazed. Cheese-steak, coney dogs(I almost went with this one but I get burnt out on them so easily, I hit Coney Island 2-3 times a year and I'm set) pizza(mute point), that type of thing.
> 
> I'm very interested in your suggestions. I'm also very limited on cooking equipment due to space limitations. Think will's cafe/lobby bar small. No room for a hood so it can't be deep fried or charbroiled. 
> ...


Philly's would be great. There isn't really any competition in the city. 
Sliders to pair with beers would be awesome too.

----------


## kevinpate

FWIW, given your name will be The Pump Bar or Pump Bar, irrespective of your menu, you best gird your loins for a NIMBY-fuss.

Speaking of loins, sliced pork tenderloin, glazed with a signature flavor, steak fries or a not too fru-fru salad on the side for the tater haters.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

Fried bologna sandwiches.

----------


## LocoAko

> They are called "fat sandwiches" and they come off "grease trucks." 
> 
> Here is a good example of a fat sandwich truck: R U HUNGRY? - The Original Grease Truck


Ah. Brings me right back to my undergrad days at Rutgers... Had more than my fair share of nights at those trucks..

I'd love a fat sandwich place here. Ive heard there was one in Norman and it went out of business?


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## hfry

A good Philly would definitely have my vote. Like it was mentioned above there is not a lot of competition for them around the city and it would be a quick easy item to go with some beer.

----------


## AP

> Fried bologna sandwiches.


+1

----------


## HangryHippo

> I know it is a long treck, but you should check out Petrol Station in Houston.  They have a very similar setup (old gas station in a transitioning neighborhood) and have managed to do some incredible food given a very limited kitchen size (granted food takes about 45min on a busy night, but that just means I drink an extra beer while I wait).
> 
> Sample of their menu:
> 
> Lamb Burger with feta/rosemary fries
> TBA - Turkey Bacon Avacado Sandwich with Balsamic Onion Marmelade
> Scotch Eggs
> Meatloaf
> Duck Tacos


Scotch eggs and duck tacos.  Hell yes!

----------


## pickles

There are plenty of places where you can get good street style tacos in Oklahoma City, and there are also plenty of places where you can get really bad burritos.  A place that makes the city's only really good Mission style burrito is a place I would go, and probably more often than I should.

----------


## onthestrip

> Fried bologna sandwiches.


Totally. Its the next hot food item.

----------


## icecold

Pork Roast Sandwich --- Easy to do in crock pots with your limited space. 

Good queso, couple different salsas and chips never get old (especially in this city)

Pigs in a blanket  (sausage and corn dogs have been mentioned so good combo of both)

----------


## IanMcDermid

> Also please please tell me the patio will be dog friendly!


Yea, very dog friendly. But, I'll enforce a leash policy and no tolerance for aggressive or hyperactive dogs. I just bought one of these to keep the trash separate from the dog dirt. I'm also trying to introduce some recycling system. But the trash is community and only 2 12 yard containers for all tenants. I'm sure they'll need to be emptied daily and that doesn't leave any room in the trash area for a green dumpster.

----------


## John

> Here's a question to the community: what type of food do you want me to serve out of the IN-house kitchen?


A gourmet take on typical diner/cafeteria fare -- similar to what Mutt's offers on their "TV dinner night."

Meatloaf, Salisbury Steak, CFS, Frito Chili Pie, etc, but with top notch or unique proteins/ingredients.

----------


## citizenkane

Sardine sandwiches like those served at the American Sardine Bar in Philadelphia.

----------


## IanMcDermid

> I'm very interested in your suggestions. I'm also very limited on cooking equipment due to space limitations. Think will's cafe/lobby bar small. No room for a hood so it can't be deep fried or charbroiled.


The key phrase is "grease laden vapors" deep frying, saut, and flat-top frying is out. I would love to do a philly but to do it right at has to be griddled with lots of butter. 

I like the sausages, but that my friend, like charcuterie, is a fine art far beyond my skills and passion. And again the flat top. 

I like fat sandwiches too, but again fried"grease laden vapors." I'd make em in high school with chicken patties, fries, burger patty, mozzarella sticks and a dab of spaghetti sauce. Aaand this is why i'm fat. It's definitely a young man's sandwich.

I can still make some artery clocking food without a fryer, I could do some premium quesadillas in a sandwich press. Can you say shrimp & crab quesadillas? Roast pork, barbacoa, chili cheese. I make a killer guac too in a molcajete, a recipe that I "liberated" from Tomy's in SF.

----------


## Pete

^

How about pressed panini sandwiches:

Menu ? Pressed Panini Bar

----------


## warreng88

> ^
> 
> How about pressed panini sandwiches:
> 
> Menu ? Pressed Panini Bar


I like that. Something like Panini Pete's would be cool, just without all the stuff you mentioned you couldn't make.

----------


## Rajah

Yeah, paninis please  :Smile:

----------


## HangryHippo

> I can still make some artery clocking food without a fryer, I could do some premium quesadillas in a sandwich press. *Can you say shrimp & crab quesadillas*? Roast pork, barbacoa, chili cheese. I make a killer guac too in a molcajete, a recipe that I "liberated" from Tomy's in SF.


I'm there, a lot, if this happens.

----------


## john60

The Library in Norman does some good stuff, and it sounds like their kitchen capabilities are probably similar.  Nachos (great salsa), pizzas, sandwiches

----------


## Dubya61

> ^
> 
> How about pressed panini sandwiches:
> 
> Menu ? Pressed Panini Bar


mmm ... when the ships would pull into Toulon, you could always go ashore and get a "smash" sandwich.  It was something akin to a pressed panini, but was meat, cheese, and french fries (pommes frites).  My memory of the sandwich contents could be clouded by alcohol, but it was a great eat.  Of course the addition of french fries to the truck mandates grease, eh?

----------


## IanMcDermid

We amended the CA once again to build a 9ft stick building in place of the aluminum box. That will allow us to place an RTU and the mini splits for the bathrooms on it's roof to preserve the look. MORE importantly we can mount a grease hood in it. Party time.

----------


## Pete

> We amended the CA once again to build a 9ft stick building in place of the aluminum box. That will allow us to place an RTU and the mini splits for the bathrooms on it's roof to preserve the look. MORE importantly we can mount a grease hood in it. Party time.


Projected opening date?

What type of cuisine did you settle on?  Saw you hired the chef from Packard's...  Nice get!

----------


## Plutonic Panda

*6/4/2014*

----------


## Questor

Concept reminds me a bit of The Service Station in Norman.  Cool concept.

----------


## Pete

From their FB page; the food trailer:

----------


## NoGraceCooks

Doesn't that trailer look awesome! Just wait for the food!

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk

----------


## Plutonic Panda

From their Facebook page




> Pouring the slab.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/thepumpbar/...41150755963383

----------


## HangryHippo

> From their Facebook page


Alright, progress!

----------


## CurtisJ

> Concept reminds me a bit of The Service Station in Norman.  Cool concept.


I said it before, but it reminds me of my neighborhood pub here in Houston - Petrol Station





[IMG]http://assets.bizjournals.com/houston/print-edition/1-Petrol*304.jpg?v=1[/IMG]

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I said it before, but it reminds me of my neighborhood pub here in Houston - Petrol Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://assets.bizjournals.com/houston/print-edition/1-Petrol*304.jpg?v=1[/IMG]


That's awesome!

----------


## CurtisJ

> That's awesome!


Even more awesome because it is stumbling distance from my house!  :Smiley051:

----------


## _Cramer_

Reminds me of one of my most favorite places in Phoenix-Duck and Decanter. They are also pet friendly.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

New pictures on their Facebook with what I'm guessing is the owner. He looks like an awesome guy as wel.... This development will kick ass!!!!!

----------


## Pete

Yes, that's Ian the owner (and OKCTalk poster):

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Looks like he's making good headway!

----------


## soonerguru

Trees are nice.

----------


## bluedogok

Geez.....Ian's all grown up from the time that I met him with his father in the office in 1993......

----------


## Pete

From their FB page:

----------


## Urbanized

I wonder what the electrical boxes are on the front of the bar? Is that lighting or will there be outlets for customer phone charging (brilliant if so)? Ian?

----------


## shawnw

I walked into and walked out of five places on Sunday because I couldn't find a power outlet, needed to replace a fuse in my car to charge there, and my remote battery back was dead. More restaurants need to factor this in, and Urbanspoon needs to include charging outlets on its rating data. The best restaurant I know about presently as far as charging goes is Texadelphia in bricktown. The bar seating has an outlet per seat which is amazing. If I'm out and about all day and don't plan on going home soon, that's where I eat because I know I can charge. Airports were slow about this but have come around (mostly), restaurants should follow suit, and especially places that call themselves "lounges". Sorry for the off topic rant.

----------


## Pete

^

I always end up at the downtown library for the same reasons.

It's a little thing that would bring more business to most establishments.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> I walked into and walked out of five places on Sunday because I couldn't find a power outlet, needed to replace a fuse in my car to charge there, and my remote battery back was dead. More restaurants need to factor this in, and Urbanspoon needs to include charging outlets on its rating data. The best restaurant I know about presently as far as charging goes is Texadelphia in bricktown. The bar seating has an outlet per seat which is amazing. If I'm out and about all day and don't plan on going home soon, that's where I eat because I know I can charge. Airports were slow about this but have come around (mostly), restaurants should follow suit, and especially places that call themselves "lounges". Sorry for the off topic rant.


Sounds like you had a rough day there man.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> I wonder what the electrical boxes are on the front of the bar? Is that lighting or will there be outlets for customer phone charging (brilliant if so)? Ian?


I'd hope they're USB outlets...which would be a nice touch.

----------


## IanMcDermid

> I wonder what the electrical boxes are on the front of the bar? Is that lighting or will there be outlets for customer phone charging (brilliant if so)? Ian?


combination outlet / USB 12watt charger. I will have cords of all major brands on loan for a $10 deposit either with cash or tab. That goes for the bar and the tables throughout the indoor seating. There are 8 outdoor receptacle boxes too. 

It's safe to say I've thought some things through... Enjoy the pics.

----------


## IanMcDermid



----------


## IanMcDermid

That is a stage of:
full electrical rough in
full plumbing rough in
ceiling reinforcement beam (you'll note that's a 25' span on an 8" joist)
framing %100 done
sheetrock starts next week

I'll be pulling a few thousand feet of ethernet/coax/speaker wire over the weekend. Siding the buildings the weekend after. We'll have a white box come sept. 1st.

The rise's parking lot is tentative on plumbing work and the city's ability to get the leak found and fixed so the water table can subside(it's a pool that still hasn't dried up from the rain 2 weeks ago). But they have been working 12 hour days in the heat for weeks now.

----------


## gopokes88

This place is going to be so freaking cool.

----------


## 5alive

Wonderful progress!

----------


## Bullbear

Ian I can't wait for you to be open so you can Take my money!.. I am really looking forward to this new spot! Kudos on really thinking things through. I love all of this!

----------


## Urbanized

Yep. Ian's going to be getting plenty of my dough. If nothing else but for the phone charging thing.

Similarly I have said before that if a restaurant would put in customer hand wash stations OUTSIDE of their bathrooms I would frequent the place for that reason alone, even if the food were mediocre. Taking an extra, non required customer service step is ALWAYS going to pay customer loyalty dividends.

----------


## John Knight

> combination outlet / USB 12watt charger. I will have cords of all major brands on loan for a $10 deposit either with cash or tab. That goes for the bar and the tables throughout the indoor seating. There are 8 outdoor receptacle boxes too. 
> 
> It's safe to say I've thought some things through... Enjoy the pics.


Great work Ian! I am looking forward to walking there for drink! Any idea on when you expect to open?

----------


## GaryOKC6

> I walked into and walked out of five places on Sunday because I couldn't find a power outlet, needed to replace a fuse in my car to charge there, and my remote battery back was dead. More restaurants need to factor this in, and Urbanspoon needs to include charging outlets on its rating data. The best restaurant I know about presently as far as charging goes is Texadelphia in bricktown. The bar seating has an outlet per seat which is amazing. If I'm out and about all day and don't plan on going home soon, that's where I eat because I know I can charge. Airports were slow about this but have come around (mostly), restaurants should follow suit, and especially places that call themselves "lounges". Sorry for the off topic rant.


Bricktown Brewery has a huge charging station.  Was there on Tuesday and charged 2 phones while I had lunch.

----------


## shawnw

Good to know thanks

----------


## IanMcDermid

> Yep. Ian's going to be getting plenty of my dough. If nothing else but for the phone charging thing.
> 
> Similarly I have said before that if a restaurant would put in customer hand wash stations OUTSIDE of their bathrooms I would frequent the place for that reason alone, even if the food were mediocre. Taking an extra, non required customer service step is ALWAYS going to pay customer loyalty dividends.


Ooo that's a GOOD idea! I did have some outdoor hydrants installed to service a food truck and feed the misting system. So the water is out there.

----------


## jrod

The phone charging situation is so clutch, well done. Like many, I can't wait to drop some cash here. Ian, can you go into the beer selection a little? How many on draft/bottle/cans? Locals?

----------


## IanMcDermid

> The phone charging situation is so clutch, well done. Like many, I can't wait to drop some cash here. Ian, can you go into the beer selection a little? How many on draft/bottle/cans? Locals?


Going to cover all the bases of adult beverage: A tidy wine list.  A full range of spirits with some featured whiskeys and tequilas. The beer will be expansive. Ultra modern draft system. Tons of local breweries. And a few curveballs.

----------


## Anonymous.

Must be great to start from essentially the ground up. Congratulations on this, this will be a huge hit.

----------


## Pete

From https://twitter.com/HaileyPUMPBAR:

----------


## Pete

Thanks to Urban Pioneer for the photos.  Check out the slick audio system:

----------


## Urbanized

Hence the low-voltage spaghetti monster...

Should be cool!

----------


## 5alive



----------


## 5alive



----------


## 5alive



----------


## 5alive

Let me apologize for all the postings. Operator error lol. Anyway, click on the second pic for a large and clear photo.

----------


## John Knight

A few pictures from their Facebook page: 1) Tap System 2) Food Samples 3) Pump Sign Frame

----------


## Garistotle

> Good to know thanks


The Other Room has usb charging outlets underneath the bar too.

----------


## Garistotle

I can see this place from my front porch. Looking forward to a cool new neighbor/disposable income magnet!

----------


## OkieBerto

> Food Samples!


The food is going to be amazing. Moto Chef aka Chef Guy Romo has had a ton of time to perfect their menu. I will be there often. I miss the moto chef truck!

----------


## IanMcDermid

Ya'll like my fancy outhouse? I can't wait for the hilarious feedback from having to go outside to pee. The to to-do list is getting pretty small and we are starting to call in finals. Should be moved in by the end of the month. I'm in a rush...but I'm not rushing anything. Trying to do it right. I've opened a concept in 90 days before. But it was all held together with plywood and liquid nails. And no one knew how to run a card as the machine arrived 2 hours prior to grand opening.

----------


## Urbanized

Slow and steady = built to last.

Still looking forward to getting my motorcycle codgers over there in the Spring.

----------


## Pete

> Ya'll like my fancy outhouse? I can't wait for the hilarious feedback from having to go outside to pee. The to to-do list is getting pretty small and we are starting to call in finals. Should be moved in by the end of the month. I'm in a rush...but I'm not rushing anything. Trying to do it right. I've opened a concept in 90 days before. But it was all held together with plywood and liquid nails. And no one knew how to run a card as the machine arrived 2 hours prior to grand opening.


Ian, when does your sign go up?

Still planning to do the car booths out front?

Think you'll be open before Thanksgiving?

----------


## IanMcDermid

Also the food: will indeed be awesome. Full time chef, baby. I've got the menu done. Will post it once we finalize everything and explain the concept.

----------


## Pete

More progress; looking cool:

----------


## IanMcDermid

> Ian, when does your sign go up?
> 
> Still planning to do the car booths out front?
> 
> Think you'll be open before Thanksgiving?


1. Today.
2. That's now phase 2 along with the fire pit and raised patio. Springs/summer 2015. This will be a constantly improving/evolving concept with fresh activities and attractions. 
3. Yes, we should(albeit at the mercy of inspections at the moment) be able and would love to host you during your trip home fore turkey day.

----------


## Pete

Thanks Ian!

Sign is up (from https://twitter.com/Coppy_Hill):

----------


## Urbanized

Looks great! Can't wait!

----------


## Bullbear

probably the place I am most looking forward to opening!

----------


## Urban Pioneer

That sign is wicked cool!

----------


## sooner88

I drove by yesterday and the sign looks even better in person. I forgot how tiny the actual building is, but I think this will quickly become one the best patios in OKC. Bleu Garten has shown how hungry people are for outdoor bar areas and with the Pump bar being within walking distance for so many people, I could see this place being a huge hit.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

wrong thread. Please delete.

----------


## Bullbear

> I do want to state that I am against any one just being quarantined just from going to Africa. If they are absolutely positive they don't have Ebola, than we can let them be. I just assume err on the safe side if you've been treating Ebola patients.


WHOLEY CRAP.. our worst fears!!!. EBOLA IS SPREADING!!.. it has already infected another thread.. what a selfish tread it must not have followed quarantine guidelines!

----------


## Plutonic Panda

ooops. Wrong thread  :Stick Out Tongue: 

That is funny though.

----------


## Rajah

The trees and the horsetail reed look really great outside! I love patios with a good landscape.

----------


## John Knight

Some new photos from today

----------


## Pete

They have their metal fence up; looks very close to opening (from https://www.facebook.com/thepumpbar):

----------


## John Knight

The Pump:

----------


## Pete



----------


## Pete

Just said on Facebook that "next week is a go".

----------


## UnFrSaKn

December 9 2014

https://www.flickr.com/photos/willia...7649284144019/

----------


## Pete

Hearing there will be a soft opening this weekend and grand opening on Wednesday.

----------


## bchris02

I was over there the other night and the neon was lit.  This really looks like its going to be a cool place.

----------


## BoulderSooner

Went to the soft opening today. And was very impressed.  Bigger indoor space than I thought and a huge outdoor space. 

Tried the nachoes, tacos and the wings. All were very good bar food    They open to the public on Wednesday

----------


## catch22

> Went to the soft opening today. And was very impressed.  Bigger indoor space than I thought and a huge outdoor space. 
> 
> Tried the nachoes, tacos and the wings. All were very good bar food    They open to the public on Wednesday


Great to hear! Eager to add to the list.

(Not enough time or money to patronize all of our new places regularly)

----------


## edcrunk

Can't wait, Ian!

----------


## IanMcDermid

We'll be open Wednesday. See you then  :Smile:

----------


## Urbanized

Got a little preview last night (thanks Ian!) and completely impressed. Great space, great vibe, great beer selection, good service. Missed the food, but I'm sure I will be returning often...

----------


## IanMcDermid

Yes, our fryer exploded Sunday. We're still opening tomorrow. With a couple fried items off the menu for  tomorrow . I'm about to try an experiment that may limp this fryer to next month when MFG can ship a replacement and get us back on track for the weekend. Chef's spirits are high regardless. 

I'm announcing here before anywhere else. I think I'll lay off the social media for a day or two. Don't want to overwhelm my staff. They're all vets and don't need another lesson in getting their asses handed.
Copied from another thread:


at said, we open tomorrow. 4pm-2am weekdays 11-2am sat&sun (starting January), with brunch! First two weekends will be 4-2hours to get my people settled in before adding a third menu. Menu's by Chef Guy Romo: Bar menu 4pm-12am with Chalkboard entrees and daily deserts served 6-10 featuring new southern style cuisine. We feature 3 cocktail menus, 16 local, regional, and national draft selections on that fancy new mixed gas, glycol chilled, individually pressurized beer systems everyone is talking about. 3.2 specials. 75 beer&cider package selections. And a host of party liquors, ports, single malts, affordable yet distinguished house wine by the glass or bottle with captain's list (coming soon). Oh and my $5 beer and shot special is coming too.

----------


## Bullbear

sounds Great!.. can't wait to come in and give it a try!

----------


## Pete



----------


## Plutonic Panda

Going to the Pump Bar right now. Excited about this place

----------


## IanMcDermid

You should have introduced yourself. I was the big bearded guy wearing a pump shirt shmmoosing and asking everyone if they're experience was excellent. Was it?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> You should have introduced yourself. I was the big bearded guy wearing a pump shirt shmmoosing and asking everyone if they're experience was excellent. Was it?


I will next time lol... It was awesome!! Had a beer with my friend and we went to eat at Fassler because the waiter told me you were out of slider hot dogs but that's cool. I loved the place and am going to start coming here regularly. Awesome and super friendly staff and great beer.

One thing I would watch though is that air conditioning unit in the back. There we a couple guys eye balling it and it is so small it wouldn't be hard to take. I'd recommend putting a cage around it so it doesn't get stolen.

I really did love the place and will definitely be back. It's amazing how the area literally sprang to life in the last couple months.

----------


## IanMcDermid

Thanks for the review! Sorry about the hot dogs. It's another one of those "takes 3 days" to make it items. We didn't anticipate how popular they would be. It was the only thing we 86'd fortunately. And thanks for the heads up on the mini split. I've been working on a cage for it. For now it's anchored into a 1 ton hunk of stone that blends with with granite gravel. I've been told that's worth diddly squat because the thieves gut them in place for $10 worth of aluminum. 

You just let me know when you're ready for that cougar and I'll see what I can do to facilitate.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Thanks for the review! Sorry about the hot dogs. It's another one of those "takes 3 days" to make it items. We didn't anticipate how popular they would be. It was the only thing we 86'd fortunately. And thanks for the heads up on the mini split. I've been working on a cage for it. For now it's anchored into a 1 ton hunk of stone that blends with with granite gravel. I've been told that's worth diddly squat because the thieves gut them in place for $10 worth of aluminum.


Yeah anytime! Great place in a great city!! Like I said, I definitely be back and I'm going to start frequenting this area. Those sliders look really good, so I can't wait to try those. For now you could just put up a sign that says "a/c unit protected by sniper on watch 24/7" lol




> You just let me know when you're ready for that cougar and I'll see what I can do to facilitate.


Hey man, if you know of or find a cougar who is hunting the hunter, consider me a cub... and consider whatever I'm doing placed on an indefinite hold and me on the way!!  :Wink:

----------


## kevinpate

Definitely the ingredients are present for a risque bumper sticker in recent posts.  But, being reasonably committed to staying off Santa's naughty list this year, I'll pass.

----------


## IanMcDermid

All good KP, we're perfectly okay with being on the naughty list. It's more fun that way. We're all about providing the  full fledged R rated bar experience without the windowless, foodless, smoking dungeon. With smiling faces, table service, and variety of product.

----------


## OkieBerto

Went last night and couldn't be happier with this place! It helps that Chef Guy Romo is the man behind the meals. We tried a little of everything, tacos, hot dogs and grilled cheese. Not only did our food come out pretty fast, it was all amazing. The food that gives you that, "I'm full, but I really want more of this food!" 

Service was great. It was good to see some familiar faces running the bar. The cocktails were a tad sweet for our liking, but were still very good. We had the Old Fashion and a Dark and Stormy. 

I really enjoy all the small touches you all put on this place. From the velvet painting of Clint Eastwood, to the hand painted signage and the books on tape playing in the bathroom! I will definitely be a regular.

----------


## Urbanized

Can't wait to get my group of old British motorcycle collecting coots over there in the spring.

----------


## jrod

I mentioned this on Facebook, but I'm really impressed with the prices on that menu. I feel like everything is very reasonably priced. Especially considering the "scratch" aspect to many of the food items/cocktails. I would have been frequenting this joint anyway, but now I will be able to enjoy it more often. Nice work, Ian.

----------


## jrod

My wife and I went last night. Loved everything about it. Insanely good food. Not good bar food, just simply some of the best flavors in the city. Extremely reasonable prices. Ian could charge a LOT more for Guy's food, but he doesn't, and that's awesome. Pump will be my new local. 

Had two tiki drinks (don't judge me) also, spot on.

----------


## Pete

New brunch menu:

----------


## onemoreokie

Had a few drinks there tonight. Friendly staff and cool place!

----------


## Urbanized

Me too. Well...ONE drink.

----------


## ctchandler

I'm sure it's a great place, but "roasted beats"?  A quality place with apparently good food and drinks and they don't have a proof reader?  Sorry, a pet peeve of mine.  I'm looking forward to giving it a try.  My London lady friend is coming over in the spring and will certainly enjoy it and I suspect she would select the Country Benedict.  Huevos Rancheros would be my choice.
C. T.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Went here with a couple of friends earlier this evening. Love the ambiance! For food, they only serve 'Bites' on Sundays. We had the tater tots and the little sauces that come with them were mucho primo. Spoke to Ian for a very long time and he shared many of his visions for the future of his place. I look forward to going back, especially during the spring and early summer months. He couldn't have opened at a more perfect time. We didn't stay long enough to have the opportunity to use the bathrooms but that will come in due time with future visits. Can't wait to see what is in store for this place.

----------


## dankrutka

I'll just second what everyone else is saying - this place is awesome. I stopped in a couple weeks ago and this place just offers a unique experience. I love the retro vibe, the service was good, and the crowd was eclectic. Our group actually asked if they'd switch on the NFL playoff game and they did so only on the corner TV near the bar and left the other two TVs on some old sci-fi movie. At first I kind of wondered why they didn't just switch the other TVs, but the sci-fi movie just fit the place and we ended up talking about it instead of watching the game anyway. In short, they know what they're doing. Props to Hailey and Ian on a great concept and fantastic execution.

----------


## IanMcDermid

Thanks ya'll! Some would be happy to know: I punished myself Caligula style over that beats typo. Thankfully, it's a weekly menu, so I may get it right this weekend. We are rotating our brunch offerings, so be sure to stay tuned to our soon to be launched webpage(Facebook for now) for the latest menus.

----------


## IanMcDermid

> Went here with a couple of friends earlier this evening. Love the ambiance! For food, they only serve 'Bites' on Sundays. We had the tater tots and the little sad uces that come with them were mucho primo. Spoke to Ian for a very long time and he shared many of his visions for the future of his place. I look forward to going back, especially during the spring and early summer months. He couldn't have opened at a more perfect time. We didn't stay long enough to have the opportunity to use the bathrooms but that will come in due time with future visits. Can't wait to see what is in store for this place.


Just wanted to clarify a bit: Sundays we serve brunch from 11am-4pm then we transition to a blue plate evening menu in lieu of the normal bar menu. It's the only time we have to overhaul and inventory the tiny kitchens and still serve.

----------


## IanMcDermid

Guys. I bet OKC talkers are coming in. I'm not asking for praise but if anyone has seen something we need to correct or gotten something off point or if anything is confusing, or frustrating. I'd love to know. Our egos can take it, and our livelihoods depend on it. We've been slammed with repeat business so that's a good sign. Just want to open up a forum if anyone has comments.
Edit: typo.

----------


## Chadanth

I stopped by with a group of friends for drinks last week, we all enjoye it and the service was good. I'd like to get there to eat soon, and will offer comment then.

----------


## Urbanized

I was in again last night. No complaints. Vibe is great, beer selection great, service excellent considering the crush at the bar. I actually did better than most because Hailey spotted me and gave us VIP treatment. Tell her thanks! Chatted with your dad a bit. Spent more time outside than I had done previously, and the area fronting 24th has a great feel to it, especially with all the people. I know there's still much to come outside, and I really think come warm weather it's going to be one of OKC's great outdoor spaces. Still haven't had a chance to eat, but looking forward to it. Sorry I missed you!

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Guys. I bet OKC talkers are coming in. I'm not asking for praise but if anyone has seen something we need to correct or gotten something off point or if anything is confusing, or frustrating. I'd love to know. Our egos can take it, and our livelihoods depend on it. We've been slammed with repeat business so that's a good sign. Just want to open up a forum if anyone has comments.
> Edit: typo.


Stopped by last week. Really enjoyed it. Also we weren't forced out of the bar at 1:45 as is the case with many bars in OKC, huge plus on that. Look forward to going back.

----------


## rezman

I rode by there yesterday after getting the motor scooter out from it's winter nap. It's the first time I've been by there since the place opened up and I like what they've done. Hope to visit with the wife soon.

----------


## jrod

Ian, I've been now close to a half dozen times. I just really really like the place. Only hiccup so far was Friday afternoon when my wife ordered a Bloody Mary, y'all were out of zing zang. Obviously not a big deal at all. But, seriously, that's the only thing I can think of, you guys are killing it. 

The small patio on the north side of the building is such an underrated spot. When the heaters get going, it's a great area. Garage doors were open on Friday, it added even that much more to the vibe. Keep up the good work!

----------


## calitook

Hubs and I went yesterday evening on our way home from "Once". We went during the time when the kitchen was switching over from brunch to dinner. It just so happens he had already picked out tacos and I had already picked out nachos ahead of time, so it ended up being perfect! Food was stellar, service was good, drinks were good, prices are good! We look forward to coming back when dinner is being served and will probably swing in for Sunday brunch sometime too. I also can't wait until it gets warmer so we can bring our dog! 

Ian, you put a candle on our table right before we were leaving but I thought it would be kind of creepy to be like "Hi, I know you from the internet!"  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Ween on the Scene

----------


## LocoAko

Went last night for the first time and had an absolute blast. It was quite crowded (in a good way) but we managed to get a table on the North Side (?) patio with the heating lamps and it was great out there. Service was great, prices great too. Actually interacted with strangers around me a bit which is atypical for me at OKC bars. Didn't get to try the food but hope to soon. The best thing about the place for me was the atmosphere. I immediately remarked at what a great mix of people were there -- a third grungy hipsters/punks, a third middle-aged folks, and a third young professionals. All ages, all races, and (what appeared to be) a sizable LGBT presence, noteworthy only because I generally don't see that in OKC outside of 39th street. I think it says a lot (of good) about the place that it attracts so many types of people to a single space. Also, love the design and especially the light fixture in the bar area -- spent a good amount of time checking it out, lol. 

Definitely going to make this a main stop in my rotation.  :Smile:

----------


## jrod

+1 on the mix of people. ALL kinds, and I love it.

----------


## IanMcDermid

> Ian, I've been now close to a half dozen times. I just really really like the place. Only hiccup so far was Friday afternoon when my wife ordered a Bloody Mary, y'all were out of zing zang.


UGH! I had just come back from the wholesale with a fresh case around 5 to make the special brunch mix! Must have been a miscommunication. Ultimately my bad for telling my guy to put it in the storage shed and not take a few bottles up myself. 




> The small patio on the north side of the building is such an underrated spot. When the heaters get going, it's a great area. Garage doors were open on Friday, it added even that much more to the vibe. Keep up the good work!


 Agreed, we just got approval from HP for an amendment to keep our patio cover (it was only supposed to be 4ft) so now we take off the bandaid (the propane heaters) and get the overhead gas shop heaters (like fassler and the barrel) installed and seasonally (clear)vinyl wall the north opening and south breezeway. Just gotta figure out how to exhaust the cigarette smoke.

 This concept (like some have mentioned about the cross section of patrons) is supposed to offer something to everyone. And I dont want shame, alienate, or offer an inferior experience to anyone who wants to smoke. At the same time not detract from the experience of the non smokers. I know there are people who can't stand the slightest whiff even outdoors. And for those I suggest you patron a restaurant that serves alcohol. We're a bar. That being said I'm not going to create a smoke chamber that stinks up the joint or puts my employees' health at risk (even though they all smoke). If it works it works. If not. I'll have to kick the smokers out of there too and build them a shame shack out back with uv heaters on a 5min timer. 

Thanks for the feedback everyone. And sorry to anyone who experience longer than average(less than 10m)ticket times at brunch today. At one count we had 135, and that's before I got to busy to count. Also to whoever got me as their waiter. I'm a great bartender but not soso cocktail waitress. We're just not staffed for 70 degree  brunch weather yet(hello January!). As I can't ask my night staff that leaves at 4 to come back at 9 for brunch. 

And anyone from the site feel free to say hi. I love to schmooze and best part is the boss doesn't yell at me for slacking. Until the wife/co owner catches me...

----------


## catch22

I came in tonight and was pretty disappointed, honestly.

I arrived about 20 minutes before 9. Bar was busy, and so were a few tables. I found out Sunday's only one dish is served, and that's what it written on the chalkboard. Tonight was potato soup and corned beef. Hard to decide on what you want when it's only one item. I realize it's Sunday so demand is less, but I was not the only one who remarked about the choice (not even choices) of things to eat. Pretty big fail as I actually left after one beer. (Would have left before ordering my beer if I had known it was only one choice.

Staff was friendly, but too friendly to some in many regards. The bartender was literally jiggling her boobs while people were ordering. Like hands on them and actively jiggling them for attention. Another staff member kept raising up his shirt to show patrons (which he seemed to know) his chest. Another employee was giving a deep tissue back and shoulder massage to another server. While another staff member made out with her boyfriend. Not a simple kiss, but a full on frenching session. Another guy kept bragging about working there, while talking about anal sex. Just totally unprofessional staff. It reminded me of Its Always Sunny in Philedelphia. Funny people, but everyone acted like working there was the comedy, while taking care of people came second.

Hopefully it was just a bad night, but I left as quickly as possible with a $5 tab (which took a while because everyone was horsing around instead of paying attention). I'm all about having fun at work and enjoying your job, but your staff was totally unprofessional tonight. And the decision to only serve one dish tonight sent me elsewhere.

----------


## Jessica N

I had a great experience the evening of January 2nd.  A friend and I met for drinks and dinner, sat in a booth, and was served by female owner.  Great beer selection and tasty food served by attentive, but not pushy staff.  Recommended to a friend of mine who went the next week with her husband, sat at the bar ... and had a similar experience as that described by catch22.  I think they initially planned to stay longer, but left early as they felt uncomfortable with staff behavior and conversation.  Hopefully it was an "off" night, because I was set on Pump Bar being a go-to for hubs and me!

----------


## Filthy

**

----------


## Bullbear

I checked the pump out tbursday night. It was pretty busy with no place inside so we went out back to the smoking area between the main building and the restrooms. The heaters did a great job keeping the area warm. He had the poutine and I had the meatloaf special. Both were great.  I am not a fan of smoke when I'm eating but being outdoors I didn't figure it would be bad. It wasn't horrible but there was one table right by the door (also by us ) that was constantly occupied by chain smokers 2 or 3 at a time. Then I realized it was all the staff hanging out smoking.  It's a bar and I know people take smoke breaks but it just seemed like a table constantly occupied by staff might not be the best idea. Then there was a guy who would just stand and chat with the staff while they smoked and he chained smoked and would reach over to our table while we were eating to use the ashtray on our table and left a smoking butt for us to enjoy. I love the place and will definitely be back and hopefully it's just working the bugs out.

----------


## IanMcDermid

Thanks everyone for the honest feedback. Please know I am taking steps to prevent this from happening in the future. I've directed my staff to this page so they can see what is being said about them and know this is the impressions they are giving off. Again thanks for your feedback and your business.

----------


## Urbanized

Good to see you last night Ian. The tables look great outside. The place continues to come together really well.

----------


## Anonymous.

> Thanks everyone for the honest feedback. Please know I am taking steps to prevent this from happening in the future. I've directed my staff to this page so they can see what is being said about them and know this is the impressions they are giving off. Again thanks for your feedback and your business.


You are an admirable business owner. Keep up the great work.

----------


## IanMcDermid

Changes as of this morning: 
Staff smoking happens off premises, and one at a time. 
Sunday afternoon/night we'll now be serving the full bar menu after brunch. (That's 7 days a week for those counting)
I will be implementing a series of training sessions (with some blame to myself as my wife and I have been so busy just keeping the gears turning we haven't had proper time to fine tune) to reinforce what I've always envisioned for this concept: a bar experience with a broad drink offering, excellent food, and an eclectic mix of clientele complimented by a daily evolution of age groups, demographic, music, ambiance, decibel levels, and service.

The "Jiggler" as pointed out by catch22 is one of my best and brightest, she's a sister to us. Her "boobs" are considered by many to be a national treasure. I just need to teach her that those things happen after 10pm. Because I'm guessing most nights. He's at home by 10. As are most people who are put off by such thing (no offense!). Ever been to flip's after midnight? If you have that should put that topic to rest. Late night is a different animal, the service switches gears, lights go down, music goes up...People start saying f*** a LOT. But it has its time and place. However, I will offer that the lounge has a much more laid back vibe than the bar area, and lends itself to late dining.

Some people are going to want my place to be a restaurant, or supper club, or lounge. But it isn't, and never will be. It's somewhere just over the other side. And I've felt from start to present that it's something this town needs. Why can't we have great food and drink in an adult environment while getting just liiiiittle rowdy(after dinner). Of course Saturdays and Sundays after brunch can be wildcards. But, I obviously need to step it up and get my staff on the same page. With the culinary talent of Chef Romo we're no longer a bar with food or were ever a restaurant with a bar, it's a hybrid. And the service/conduct needs to flex and conform to fit the evolving customer base throughout the progression to 2am.

I love the comment about punk rockers, the middle age, the suits, the hipster, grungers, grey hairs, and lgbt all mixed together, LOVE IT! It's what I had planned all along. 

Can you tell I'm brushing up for my (hopefully eventually) Steve Lackmeyer interview?

Again, with your time and honest feedback. We're making big changes and positive strides based on what this community has to say. Thank you!

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Changes as of this morning: 
> Staff smoking happens off premises, and one at a time. 
> Sunday afternoon/night we'll now be serving the full bar menu after brunch. (That's 7 days a week for those counting)
> I will be implementing a series of training sessions (with some blame to myself as my wife and I have been so busy just keeping the gears turning we haven't had proper time to fine tune) to reinforce what I've always envisioned for this concept: a bar experience with a broad drink offering, excellent food, and an eclectic mix of clientele complimented by a daily evolution of age groups, demographic, music, ambiance, decibel levels, and service.
> 
> The "Jiggler" as pointed out by catch22 is one of my best and brightest, she's a sister to us. Her "boobs" are considered by many to be a national treasure. I just need to teach her that those things happen after 10pm. Because I'm guessing most nights. He's at home by 10. As are most people who are put off by such thing (no offense!). Ever been to flip's after midnight? If you have that should put that topic to rest. Late night is a different animal, the service switches gears, lights go down, music goes up...People start saying f*** a LOT. But it has its time and place. However, I will offer that the lounge has a much more laid back vibe than the bar area, and lends itself to late dining.
> 
> Some people are going to want my place to be a restaurant, or supper club, or lounge. But it isn't, and never will be. It's somewhere just over the other side. And I've felt from start to present that it's something this town needs. Why can't we have great food and drink in an adult environment while getting just liiiiittle rowdy(after dinner). Of course Saturdays and Sundays after brunch can be wildcards. But, I obviously need to step it up and get my staff on the same page. With the culinary talent of Chef Romo we're no longer a bar with food or were ever a restaurant with a bar, it's a hybrid. And the service/conduct needs to flex and conform to fit the evolving customer base throughout the progression to 2am.
> 
> ...


That's awesome. I haven't had time lately because I've been super busy with work and applying for schools in L.A., but within the next couple weeks, you expect to start seeing me here on semi-regular basis. I love this place! Everything was great. I still haven't been able to try those damn slider though!!! lol  :Wink:

----------


## ljbab728

> Changes as of this morning: 
> Staff smoking happens off premises, and one at a time. 
> Sunday afternoon/night we'll now be serving the full bar menu after brunch. (That's 7 days a week for those counting)
> I will be implementing a series of training sessions (with some blame to myself as my wife and I have been so busy just keeping the gears turning we haven't had proper time to fine tune) to reinforce what I've always envisioned for this concept: a bar experience with a broad drink offering, excellent food, and an eclectic mix of clientele complimented by a daily evolution of age groups, demographic, music, ambiance, decibel levels, and service.
> 
> The "Jiggler" as pointed out by catch22 is one of my best and brightest, she's a sister to us. Her "boobs" are considered by many to be a national treasure. I just need to teach her that those things happen after 10pm. Because I'm guessing most nights. He's at home by 10. As are most people who are put off by such thing (no offense!). Ever been to flip's after midnight? If you have that should put that topic to rest. Late night is a different animal, the service switches gears, lights go down, music goes up...People start saying f*** a LOT. But it has its time and place. However, I will offer that the lounge has a much more laid back vibe than the bar area, and lends itself to late dining.
> 
> Some people are going to want my place to be a restaurant, or supper club, or lounge. But it isn't, and never will be. It's somewhere just over the other side. And I've felt from start to present that it's something this town needs. Why can't we have great food and drink in an adult environment while getting just liiiiittle rowdy(after dinner). Of course Saturdays and Sundays after brunch can be wildcards. But, I obviously need to step it up and get my staff on the same page. With the culinary talent of Chef Romo we're no longer a bar with food or were ever a restaurant with a bar, it's a hybrid. And the service/conduct needs to flex and conform to fit the evolving customer base throughout the progression to 2am.
> 
> ...


That's great, Ian.  It's always encouraging to posters here to see that comments made are taken to heart and do result in appropriate actions.

----------


## jccouger

Great work Ian! Great job at taking the critiques in stride, implementing changes that you see fit in order to run the kind of place you want with the atmosphere you aspire to create. That post you made showed me that your business is going to be successful because you know how to evolve without changing who you really are. 

I've got to check this place out, it sounds ****ing outstanding. (oops, shouldn't have said that before 10 PM).

----------


## jn1780

> The "Jiggler" as pointed out by catch22 is one of my best and brightest, she's a sister to us. Her "boobs" are considered by many to be a national treasure. I just need to teach her that those things happen after 10pm. Because I'm guessing most nights. He's at home by 10. As are most people who are put off by such thing (no offense!). Ever been to flip's after midnight? If you have that should put that topic to rest. Late night is a different animal, the service switches gears, lights go down, music goes up...People start saying f*** a LOT. But it has its time and place. However, I will offer that the lounge has a much more laid back vibe than the bar area, and lends itself to late dining.


Boobs defiantly help sell beer and food. lol

----------


## catch22

> Boobs defiantly help sell beer and food. lol


In strip clubs and grimey back-alley bars.

I guess if that's part of the appeal you are striving for, I will spend my money somewhere else. I really felt uncomfortable with your staff. 
I'm not an old fart either, I'm in my early twenties and certainly not a prude.

----------


## catch22

Also I'm not in by 10 pm like you are insinuating. When I go out I'm usually shutting a bar down and making it home by 3am.

I just will spend my money in places that has enough respect for the customer to not have to resort to childish behavior to get people to buy drinks or get tips.

----------


## Motley

Just saw an article about the rise in popularity of "breastaurants".

----------


## Paseofreak

Catch, that's most certainly your prerogative, but I don't think The Pump will miss a dime of your business.  It's packed full every night, so It must appeal to a good chunk of the market.

----------


## Bullbear

> Changes as of this morning: 
> Staff smoking happens off premises, and one at a time. 
> Sunday afternoon/night we'll now be serving the full bar menu after brunch. (That's 7 days a week for those counting)
> I will be implementing a series of training sessions (with some blame to myself as my wife and I have been so busy just keeping the gears turning we haven't had proper time to fine tune) to reinforce what I've always envisioned for this concept: a bar experience with a broad drink offering, excellent food, and an eclectic mix of clientele complimented by a daily evolution of age groups, demographic, music, ambiance, decibel levels, and service.
> 
> The "Jiggler" as pointed out by catch22 is one of my best and brightest, she's a sister to us. Her "boobs" are considered by many to be a national treasure. I just need to teach her that those things happen after 10pm. Because I'm guessing most nights. He's at home by 10. As are most people who are put off by such thing (no offense!). Ever been to flip's after midnight? If you have that should put that topic to rest. Late night is a different animal, the service switches gears, lights go down, music goes up...People start saying f*** a LOT. But it has its time and place. However, I will offer that the lounge has a much more laid back vibe than the bar area, and lends itself to late dining.
> 
> Some people are going to want my place to be a restaurant, or supper club, or lounge. But it isn't, and never will be. It's somewhere just over the other side. And I've felt from start to present that it's something this town needs. Why can't we have great food and drink in an adult environment while getting just liiiiittle rowdy(after dinner). Of course Saturdays and Sundays after brunch can be wildcards. But, I obviously need to step it up and get my staff on the same page. With the culinary talent of Chef Romo we're no longer a bar with food or were ever a restaurant with a bar, it's a hybrid. And the service/conduct needs to flex and conform to fit the evolving customer base throughout the progression to 2am.
> 
> ...


Great Job Ian!.. I almost didn't want to critique because I like you but I knew you would want honest feedback. I like your ideas and what you envision for your place and the tweeks your making sound perfect to me. I like that you want it to be a fun bar with great food and you can bet you will get my money..  as a gay man I am not offended by JIgglers..lol best of luck and hope to run into you soon at the pump.

----------


## catch22

> Catch, that's most certainly your prerogative, but I don't think The Pump will miss a dime of your business.  It's packed full every night, so It must appeal to a good chunk of the market.


That's fine. He asked for feedback. I gave him my opinion and my experience.

----------


## adaniel

Sounds like Weiner's Circle in Chicago were you will get a special surprise if you order the "Chocolate Shake." Google it if you don't know what I'm talking about (Fair warning: Do NOT order the choclate shake!!). 

But, seriously, I'm glad there's a place in OKC that can let it's hair down and not take itself so seriously. We are all adults here, and so long as nobody is being overly offensive, people should be expected to let loose a little after dark. Hell, the last bar I went to in Dallas it was about midnight and the bartenders started twerking to old school 90's hits. It was a blast, frankly. 

Hats off to you Ian. Wishing you success!

----------


## catch22

As a clarification, I was not offended. I'm a straight man and am not offended by breasts. I don't like unprofessionalism. I'm put off when I'm trying to spend money but the staff are too busy massaging each other, making out with one another, and being unprofessional.  If people are horsing around in the front, what the hell is going on in the back where I can't see? Are people having sex in the kitchen? Are they wiping their lips after making out up front, and then handling my silverware and plates in the back? Unprofessionalism breeds shortcuts and latent human error. When handling food I'm consuming, I want some indication that the staff cares. 

This will be my final post on the subject.

----------


## Bellaboo

> Catch, that's most certainly your prerogative, but I don't think The Pump will miss a dime of your business.  It's packed full every night, so It must appeal to a good chunk of the market.


For the moment. They keep pissing people off and let's see what happens.

----------


## AP

nm

----------


## IanMcDermid

To straighten the record a bit. I did some sleuthing on the CCTV to check their stories. The make-out couple. Was a bartender who was cut early and having drinks with her boyfriend. So I can see how that would look like she was still at work. The massage couple was my Wife, she's working 90 hour weeks (not that it demands sympathy, merely the reality) and I'll contend that should happen back of the house. Oh and they are totes having sex in the kitchen lol! I'm sorry, I'm just having the most hilarious visions of the all male staff, under the heat lamps, Hell's Kitchen style "Yes, Chef!"

----------


## Bullbear

> To straighten the record a bit. I did some sleuthing on the CCTV to check their stories. The make-out couple. Was a bartender who was cut early and having drinks with her boyfriend. So I can see how that would look like she was still at work. The massage couple was my Wife, she's working 90 hour weeks (not that it demands sympathy, merely the reality) and I'll contend that should happen back of the house. Oh and they are totes having sex in the kitchen lol! I'm sorry, I'm just having the most hilarious visions of the all male staff, under the heat lamps, Hell's Kitchen style "Yes, Chef!"


If that is the case.. then I support taking the wall out for an open kitchen..LOL.. JK
I like your style..lol

----------


## AP

It seems like a good business practice to make light of a customer's legitimate concerns.

----------


## catch22

So, you've confirmed my entire experience, yet don't even offer an apology? 

And I wasn't really looking for one. I'm not looking for anything. I don't want free food, comped drinks, a refund back to my card, a handshake, a free dessert, a free beer. I didn't write what I wrote because I want something in return. I wrote what I wrote as an honest impression of my experience. I typed it out on my phone (at another bar, mind you) before I forgot some of the details because I care.

 If I didn't care, I would have not have entertained your offer for feedback. I wouldn't have said a word. I wrote what I wrote because I want you to succeed. What I saw was a complete failure on customer service and professionalism. When this thread asked for feedback, I was expecting a business owner to say "Wow. My staff was making out in front of customers.. Wow. An employee was loudly discussing anal sex with customers? I'm sorry Mr. catch 22, that is disappointing."

Instead, I'm being tossed around as a bad guy. You are attempting to make a complete joke out of THE VERY FEEDBACK YOU WERE SEEKING. Now. I hope you aren't successful. If you only accept compliments but joke about complaints -- in the customer service industry you are doomed for failure.

I'm sorry to see that. I'm sorry to write this post. And I'm sorry to have even walked in the door.

----------


## Filthy

Catch, I had actually spent a good deal of time typing out a response earlier, to express some of my concerns that paralleled yours in regards to my first (and Last) visit to the Pump in post #281...and instead deleted it after some careful thought. It obviously would have fallen upon deaf ears as well, so I guess I'm glad that I didn't end up posting my original comments.

----------


## jn1780

> In strip clubs and grimey back-alley bars.



Or Hooters, Twin Peaks, Bikinis or half the bars and clubs in the city that higher attractive women to be bartenders.

I don't care for it, but I'm not going to fault the business model. I should note that I was commenting on the "national treasure" comment. Not the other issues you were talking about.

----------


## AP

> So, you've confirmed my entire experience, yet don't even offer an apology? 
> 
> And I wasn't really looking for one. I'm not looking for anything. I don't want free food, comped drinks, a refund back to my card, a handshake, a free dessert, a free beer. I didn't write what I wrote because I want something in return. I wrote what I wrote as an honest impression of my experience. I typed it out on my phone (at another bar, mind you) before I forgot some of the details because I care.
> 
>  If I didn't care, I would have not have entertained your offer for feedback. I wouldn't have said a word. I wrote what I wrote because I want you to succeed. What I saw was a complete failure on customer service and professionalism. When this thread asked for feedback, I was expecting a business owner to say "Wow. My staff was making out in front of customers.. Wow. An employee was loudly discussing anal sex with customers? I'm sorry Mr. catch 22, that is disappointing."
> 
> Instead, I'm being tossed around as a bad guy. You are attempting to make a complete joke out of THE VERY FEEDBACK YOU WERE SEEKING. Now. I hope you aren't successful. If you only accept compliments but joke about complaints -- in the customer service industry you are doomed for failure.
> 
> I'm sorry to see that. I'm sorry to write this post. And I'm sorry to have even walked in the door.


+1

----------


## Bullbear

geesh..  I think Ian listened to your criticism and is working on some changes. some of the things you didn't appreciate he explained his concept of wanting it to be more a bar atmosphere especially later in the evening. and he made a few jokes. by all means wish him failure.
I will be back for sure. there were some things I didn't like and I gave my honest review and I won't slight him for not falling over himself to apologize I think he took the feedback.

----------


## AP

He pretty much said, I want an atmosphere where my bartender can jiggle her tits and people aren't offended and if you are go home at 10. Seems like the criticism was well received. I can tell you if that's how they staff acts, me and my girlfriend will probably never go.

----------


## Anonymous.

I must check this place out, myself. It sounds very...interesting... after reading the last several posts in this thread - I am thoroughly confused about what happens in this bar and at what times.

----------


## Bullbear

> He pretty much said, I want an atmosphere where my bartender can jiggle her tits and people aren't offended and if you are go home at 10. Seems like the criticism was well received. I can tell you if that's how they staff acts, me and my girlfriend will probably never go.


All bars aren't for all people so get in where you fit in I suppose. there are lots of successful businesses that aren't my cup of tea but I don't wish them to fail. Why would I? its not all about me so if someone else enjoys it and a business can thrive then good for them.  I have seen far worse at bars than a bartender slinging drinks and jiggling her tits and some crazy conversations.  I think the Pump will be very successful and I hope it is.. and I plan on dropping in when I can.

----------


## AP

> All bars aren't for all people so get in where you fit in I suppose. there are lots of successful businesses that aren't my cup of tea but I don't wish them to fail. Why would I? its not all about me so if someone else enjoys it and a business can thrive then good for them.  I have seen far worse at bars than a bartender slinging drinks and jiggling her tits and some crazy conversations.  I think the Pump will be very successful and I hope it is.. and I plan on dropping in when I can.


Cool. I'll stick with Skinny Slim's. My kind of place.

----------


## Urbanized

Funny, Skinny Slim's and Pump Bar are BOTH my kind of place. I guess I'm just weird.

----------


## rezman

I figure we'd give it a try. Sometimes when the wife and I are out running around, or out on the scooter, we stop somewhere for a drink and something to eat, usually in the afternoon or early evening. I don't do the after 10 and wee hour stuff anyway as I grew out of that a long time ago. I barteneded years ago and know full well the transformations of clientele and atmosphere between 5:00 pm and 12:30am and beyond.  It just looks like a cool place to pull the bike over on an nice afternoon and sit outside with a cold one and relax for a bit, and maybe have a bite to eat.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> He pretty much said, I want an atmosphere where my bartender can jiggle her tits and people aren't offended and if you are go home at 10. Seems like the criticism was well received. I can tell you if that's how they staff acts, me and my girlfriend will probably never go.


He clearly said that after 10pm is when that stuff starts.

----------


## jccouger

I'm usually more on the conservative side, I blush really easily & I tend to shy away from all inappropriate jokes because I think they lack any thought or creativeness (I HATE "that's what she said" jokes). Though the more bad stories I hear about this place the more I want to go LOL. 

I guess any press is good press, right?

----------


## AP

> He clearly said that after 10pm is when that stuff starts.


Right. Which is why I said this: "He pretty much said, I want an atmosphere where my bartender can jiggle her tits and people aren't offended and if you are go home at 10"

----------


## wsucougz

> ...I want an atmosphere where my bartender can jiggle her tits...


Agreed!

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Right. Which is why I said this: "He pretty much said, I want an atmosphere where my bartender can jiggle her tits and people aren't offended and if you are go home at 10"


Alright.

----------


## bchris02

> All bars aren't for all people so get in where you fit in I suppose. there are lots of successful businesses that aren't my cup of tea but I don't wish them to fail. Why would I? its not all about me so if someone else enjoys it and a business can thrive then good for them.  I have seen far worse at bars than a bartender slinging drinks and jiggling her tits and some crazy conversations.  I think the Pump will be very successful and I hope it is.. and I plan on dropping in when I can.


Completely agree with this.

The Pump doesn't sound like Catch22's kind of place and that's perfectly fine.  It isn't going to be for everyone.  I personally don't mind the Pump but out of all the new places that have opened it isn't my favorite.  A good friend of mine loves it though is there all the time and I am glad for him.  I hope the bar continues to be a smashing success.  I am not a big fan of Sipango on Western or Edna's, but I am very glad OKC has places like that for those who prefer them.  It really is good to see OKC's nightlife choices diversifying, from the uptight and sophisticated down to places to just let loose.

----------


## AP

After thinking about my previous comments about this, I realized I was probably too harsh. I've decided to hold my criticism until I've experienced the place first-hand.

----------


## Urbanized

Good call. Let me know when and I'll meet you.

By the way, I'm posting this from The Pump, and at the moment the average age is probably 45, with a dozen people around 60. Certainly different than any other time I've been here and I don't think it's the norm, but just goes to show how diverse the following is. 

Also, there are currently no hijinks or innappropriate behavior. Or, inappropriate BAR behavior, I guess. The bearded hipster next to me at the bar is reading and highlighting a textbook of some sort. Certainly no den of iniquity.

----------


## MikeLucky

Wow, what a read this thread has become. Lol

Based on some of the comments it really starts to explain some of the folks that post here. Explains a lot. 

After thinking long and hard about how to reply to this thread, I have decided to parse my words in the nicest way I possibly can.  With that said... I can't wait to go to the Pump Bar, if only so that I can avoid the clientele like catch22 and those agreeing with him.  Plus, it just sounds like an awesome place. That's as nice as I can say it.

----------


## jccouger

Catch22s post is borderline the most immature post I've seen on this board. That says a lot cause I experienced the "thunder" years. 

You are going to wish that a fellow okctalk member's business fails because he didn't issue an apology for your petty complaints? Pathetic. 

You for sure don't seem like the kind of guy I'd want to get a drink with. Or maybe you need to drink a little more? Relax, buddy.

----------


## Urbanized

Avoiding all of the drama and attempting to issue an impartial review...

Had dinner from The Pump for the first time tonight. Was looking forward to it as I always enjoyed Motochef. Had BOTH the potato soup with bacon jam (unbelievable) AND the steak and mac with pancetta and brussel sprouts. All I can say is that I will be eating there often. Absolutely on point. The only hiccup is that there were no bags for a to-go order (note for Ian). The staff was quick-thinking though, and shrink-wrapped it. Well played on their part. And with a minimum of face sucking and jiggling, I'll add.

Gotta say, quickly becoming one of my favorite/go-to spots.

----------


## catch22

Sorry for even responding to the owner when he asked for honest feedback.

I had a great time at The Pump. I enjoyed everything about it. It really was quite awesome.

There's your review. I can lie if that makes everyone happy.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo



----------


## turnpup

Ian, my husband and I are very likely to try out your place in the near future.  The fact that you are open to comments and criticism on this board, and that you are making efforts to listen to your constituents and adjust accordingly, speaks volumes.  Kudos!

One thing I must request, however:  If your well-endowed female bartender might perhaps catch the eye of my husband (who admittedly is a fan of the "jigglers" on the female anatomy), then I would like you to hire an equally well-endowed male bartender to catch the eye of us females and the Bullbears of the world.  Equality and such, you know.   :Smile:

----------


## catch22

> Catch22s post is borderline the most immature post I've seen on this board. That says a lot cause I experienced the "thunder" years. 
> 
> You are going to wish that a fellow okctalk member's business fails because he didn't issue an apology for your petty complaints? Pathetic. 
> 
> 
> You for sure don't seem like the kind of guy I'd want to get a drink with. Or maybe you need to drink a little more? Relax, buddy.


1. he asked for feedback
2. He confirmed my story
3. He laughed at my feedback

Why would I later care what happens? 

If that's how he treats complaints he will never improve.

I have no problem with having a rowdy bar. I don't go to them,  but I don't have a problem with people who do. I don't have a problem if that's his goal. My only beef here is how my complaint was handled. I assumed he did not know his staff was French kissing behind the bar -- that's something that isn't acceptable at any kind of business. Off duty or not. The boobs -- I assume he did not know. That's something he encourages, that's fine. The massage -- while not offensive, is unprofessional. I assume he did not know. He does and he offered justification. The guy bragging about working there, while discussing anal sex with a customer (quite loudly) -- I assume he did not know. I never saw a response to this. Perhaps that's part of the vibe. 

I gave him an honest description of my experience -- exactly what he asked for. And Im not expecting him to change any of it. I told him things that I would want to know if I owned a bar. Instead of making fun of my conplaints, it would have been easier for him to just say. "Thanks. I'll look into it." Instead of saying, go home and get in bed by 10 -- we'll wait for you to leave, in essence. 

I really had high hopes and was let down. I was let down more in his initial responses than I ever was with any of the service. I did what he asked and was made fun of by him.

----------


## MikeLucky

> 1. he asked for feedback
> 2. He confirmed my story
> 3. He laughed at my feedback
> 
> Why would I later care what happens? 
> 
> If that's how he treats complaints he will never improve.
> 
> I have no problem with having a rowdy bar. I don't go to them,  but I don't have a problem with people who do. I don't have a problem if that's his goal. My only beef here is how my complaint was handled. I assumed he did not know his staff was French kissing behind the bar -- that's something that isn't acceptable at any kind of business. Off duty or not. The boobs -- I assume he did not know. That's something he encourages, that's fine. The massage -- while not offensive, is unprofessional. I assume he did not know. He does and he offered justification. The guy bragging about working there, while discussing anal sex with a customer (quite loudly) -- I assume he did not know. I never saw a response to this. Perhaps that's part of the vibe. 
> ...


You just keep coming off more and more whiny with each post.  Your initial review showed you to be pretty thin skinned and over sensitive.  Then your replies only drive that home even more.  You might just stop posting on this topic.  Just sayin

----------


## no1cub17

> To straighten the record a bit. I did some sleuthing on the CCTV to check their stories. The make-out couple. Was a bartender who was cut early and having drinks with her boyfriend. So I can see how that would look like she was still at work. The massage couple was my Wife, she's working 90 hour weeks (not that it demands sympathy, merely the reality) and I'll contend that should happen back of the house. Oh and they are totes having sex in the kitchen lol! I'm sorry, I'm just having the most hilarious visions of the all male staff, under the heat lamps, Hell's Kitchen style "Yes, Chef!"


Perfect response IMO. I can't wait to check out Pump bar. Sounds like an awesome, fun place, where everyone can be themselves and not have to "fit in". That IMO is the sign of a truly great place - you're not trying to mold people into something they're not. If they don't like it (a la some posters in this thread), they can leave!

I wish I lived within walking distance, sounds like a place that could be my 2nd home. I love that there's a good amount of veggie options on the food menu too, gotta keep the wife happy  :Smile:

----------


## Bellaboo

> You just keep coming off more and more whiny with each post.  Your initial review showed you to be pretty thin skinned and over sensitive.  Then your replies only drive that home even more.  You might just stop posting on this topic.  Just sayin


Catch is a good guy..... but I may have to turn a deaf ear and go see what all the 'jiggle' is about.... National Treasure huh ?

----------


## iMAX386

Haven't been yet, but just curious:

- What's the TV situation like?  Is it a good place to watch a Thunder game, or not really?
- It's non-smoking inside, right?

----------


## dankrutka

> Haven't been yet, but just curious:
> 
> - What's the TV situation like?  Is it a good place to watch a Thunder game, or not really?
> - It's non-smoking inside, right?


You can watch a game there and there's no smoking inside.

----------


## Pete

Patio weather:

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Be even better when that movie screen goes up on that north face of Pizzeria Gusto!

----------


## soonerguru

This is my favorite new bar in OKC. Wonderful in every way. The service has been outstanding on all three of my visits -- even when it is jammed to the rafters. Absolutely great, friendly vibe. Reminds me of some of the great bars I've visited in Austin and elsewhere in my travels. No fake atmosphere -- this joint is the real deal.

I just hope it doesn't get douched up, but I doubt it will,  considering the nabe.

----------


## Urbanized

> Be even better when that movie screen goes up on that north face of Pizzeria Gusto!


And the laced light strings between the building.

----------


## warreng88

From the JR:

These Walls: The Pump Bar

By: Molly M. Fleming The Journal Record January 30, 2015

OKLAHOMA CITY – Ian and Hailey McDermid had come to age behind the bars. They both worked at the Drunken Fry, and left in 2012 to set out on their own venture. 

“We wanted to do our own thing,” Ian McDermid said.

Yet they had to find the right place. They met up with Land Run Com*mercial President Jonathan Russell and considered moving into The Rise development on NE 23rd Street. At that time, Russell hadn’t decided how he would divide the building into units. Then McDermid looked down the street and saw a small, white run-down building.

“I asked him, ‘Well, what are you going to do with that building?’” McDermid said. “(Russell) said he was going to tear it down to make way for more parking.”

McDermid had other plans, however. The couple looked at the building and knew it was their spot. They had traveled nationwide and seen a lot of patio bars. That’s what the spot at 2425 N. Walker Ave. would become, now aptly named The Pump Bar.

The 0.2-acre site has a 1,614-square-foot building that was erected in 1929. It was originally owned by minor league baseball player Chili McDaniel, who played in the city from 1922 to 1925. It then belonged to Elmer Gentry, who retired from the operation in 1978. Once Gentry closed the doors, they stayed shut until McDermid cracked them open again in March 2014. 

While the building was a gas station, it was said to secretly house liquor. In later conversations with Gentry’s family, McDermid said he learned how previous owners hid their friends’ liquor in the walls, or even in the paper towel dispenser. Before he could put his own liquor on the shelves, he had to find the diamond in the coal that was the building. That task would take longer than expected since many construction crews were either too busy for the job or considered the site too small. Work finally started in March 2014. Not only was the building renovated, utility lines had to be tapped, as well. An interior wall was made smaller to create a large, open space. The interior now has gray walls decorated with McDermid’s personal art collection. Booths are donned in sparkly teal pleather-covered booths.

The shining jewel on the outside is The Pump Bar’s sign, which is similar to the building’s original banjo-style sign. McDermid drove to Memphis, Tennessee, to purchase the sign from a petroleum memorabilia collector. He took it to a neon designer who put in The Pump Bar’s design. It is a bright beacon down Walker Avenue from 23rd Street.

Indoor and outdoor seating is scattered around the site. McDermid has added a 1,250-square-foot, metal-clad building to the back that houses restrooms and the walk-in refrigerator. The building’s north side has beanbag toss games. There is also a covered area that will soon be protected by a vinyl wall.

The front area allows customers to watch the traffic, and the side has a quieter spot for chatting. 

The McDermids aren’t the first people to open a bar in the city, and certainly won’t be the last. They knew they had to make their place stand out from the crowd, and luckily they gained an education during their travels. They put their favorite bar concepts into The Pump Bar. 

Customers will find not only tasty cocktails, but also chef-made food. 

“There are a lot of restaurants with bars, but I don’t see any bars with scratch-made items,” Ian McDermid said.

Former Moto Chef food truck owner Guy Romo is in the kitchen, serving dishes like slow-roasted brisket, short rib steak fingers, and house-made bison chili. The refreshment list has classic drinks, concoctions created by the McDermids, tiki cocktails, wine, and beer.

“We like playful cocktails,” he said. “We incorporated tastes from across the country into our menu.”

With such a diverse menu, The Pump Bar has attracted an equally varied crowd. A night can have customers in suits, biker jackets, and even jeans and T-shirts.

“I really put it together to be approachable and accessible to everyone,” he said.

The Pump Bar will be an always-evolving establishment, with plans to add string lights, finish the fire pit, and build a raised patio that can double as a stage for live music.

----------


## stratosphere

> I have no problem with having a rowdy bar. I don't go to them,  but I don't have a problem with people who do. I don't have a problem if that's his goal. My only beef here is how my complaint was handled. I assumed he did not know his staff was French kissing behind the bar -- that's something that isn't acceptable at any kind of business. Off duty or not. The boobs -- I assume he did not know. That's something he encourages, that's fine. The massage -- while not offensive, is unprofessional. I assume he did not know. He does and he offered justification. The guy bragging about working there, while discussing anal sex with a customer (quite loudly) -- I assume he did not know. I never saw a response to this. Perhaps that's part of the vibe.


Honestly,  a bar called "Pump",  why would anyone be surprised with jiggling boobs,  massages,  and boasting of anal sex?  Pump.   :Sperm: 

JK   :Smiley051:  :Cheersmf:

----------


## IanMcDermid

Awe. Faith in OKCtalk community: restored. I vowed not to look at this thread again (as it upset me deeply) a couple weeks ago and held fast until tonight. Broke down, and now I'm glad I did. I'm delighted that those of you that have been here and been regular visitors or even those that understand our position as a mom & pop business and slightly niche targeted non-corporate appeal have voiced your support. You honor us. We will return the favor and use your patronage to improve the space, add features, and continue to add entertainment and activities as we grow together.

----------


## soonerguru

Great time again tonight, but the crowd is veering into douchey territory.

----------


## iMAX386

That blackberry drink at the top of the cocktail menu is pretty damn good.

----------


## DammitDan

My friends and I were there last night and had a great time.  We did notice the odd mix of people-- preps, stoners, socialites, skaters... We figured it was because it was First Friday in the Paseo, but definitely made for great people watching  :Smile:

----------


## Paseofreak

Just drove by a few minutes ago.  Every single seat on the patio was taken and there were about another thirty or forty at least standing around.  This place will need velvet ropes and a gate guard this spring.

----------


## rezman

The wife and I rode by there on the scooter this afternoon and the place was packed. Glad to see it taking off so well. We're going to try to get by there when it's not so crowded.




> Great time again tonight, but the crowd is veering into douchey territory.


What does that mean?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Just drove by a few minutes ago.  Every single seat on the patio was taken and there were about another thirty or forty at least standing around.  This place will need velvet ropes and a gate guard this spring.

----------


## ljbab728

Sleep, plupan, sleep.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Sleep, plupan, sleep.


Too many photos to upload, so little time.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Edit: I just now noticed that Walmart picture. Pete or MMM, can you please delete that post...

----------


## kevinpate

soonerguru, what seems to have changed in the last two weeks?

Jan. 27th, you noted - I just hope it doesn't get douched up, but I doubt it will, considering the nabe. 
Then Feb. 7, you noted - Great time again tonight, but the crowd is veering into douchey territory.

----------


## turnpup

> Too many photos to upload, so little time. 
> 
> Edit: I just now noticed that Walmart picture. Pete or MMM, can you please delete that post...


So it was a mistake?  Damn, I just wasted a few brain cells trying to figure out what kind of deep meaning you had for posting that!

----------


## gopokes88

> Awe. Faith in OKCtalk community: restored. I vowed not to look at this thread again (as it upset me deeply) a couple weeks ago and held fast until tonight. Broke down, and now I'm glad I did. I'm delighted that those of you that have been here and been regular visitors or even those that understand our position as a mom & pop business and slightly niche targeted non-corporate appeal have voiced your support. You honor us. We will return the favor and use your patronage to improve the space, add features, and continue to add entertainment and activities as we grow together.


We had a blast saturday afternoon. Service was excellent, music was great, good crowd mix.

----------


## NWOKCGuy

I've been to Pump twice now and had a great time. I love they have audio tapes playing in the restroom.

----------


## trousers

Was here earlier today. I think I'll be a regular here.

----------


## jrod

Ian, what's the plan with the kitchen now that chef Guy is gone? Don't need to know what happened, just curious for the future of the food options.

----------


## adaniel

Just wanted to say I was in town this weekend for a convention, and had a great time here. Friendly bartenders and a really nice mix of people. The cult horror flicks on the TV were definitely a nice touch. I hadn't seen Evil Dead in some time LOL. 

we actually brought along a group of folks who had never been to OKC, and they were equally impressed with the bar as well as the city. Job well done, Ian.

----------


## Bullbear

Had Brunch on Saturday.. was great weather and great food and Bloody Marys!

----------


## trousers

> Just wanted to say I was in town this weekend for a convention, and had a great time here. Friendly bartenders and a really nice mix of people. The cult horror flicks on the TV were definitely a nice touch. I hadn't seen Evil Dead in some time LOL.


Yeah it's pretty nice, they had Switchblade Sisters on when I was there.  Hadn't thought of that movie in a while.

----------


## sooner88

> Ian, what's the plan with the kitchen now that chef Guy is gone? Don't need to know what happened, just curious for the future of the food options.


May only be temporary, but looks like Jeff Chanchaleune (founder of Project Slurp, formerly of Kaiteki Ramen) has been doing a lot of the chalkboard specials lately.

----------


## jrod

Awesome! The guy can cook, for sure.

----------


## Anonymous.

This was on their FB page:

https://vimeo.com/122945769

----------


## BBatesokc

> This was on their FB page:
> 
> https://vimeo.com/122945769


Very cool!

----------


## Urbanized

Must've been done really early. When I was there in the afternoon there were quite a few more people on 23rd and also inside The Pump. In fact, there were as many people at The Pump last night (Monday) as there are in that video.

----------


## Uptowner

Open Streets OKC was another smash success. I love that they put the food trucks (and their noisy generators) off 23rd and over by the pump where they let me bring in my catfish so I could have it with a frosty brew.

----------


## IanMcDermid

Whew, sorry for the late response. We have been BUSY! Jrod- After Guy: we soldier on. I hired a kitchen manager to run the food operation and Chef Jeff and a couple of new really talented creative young guys are keeping the specials menu items stocked. I instagram my favorite ones almost daily so watch @pumpbar soon to be @pumpbarmenu. Jeff will leave us eventually to start his brick & mortar ramen shop. But we are thinking proactively. I won't bore with the details. But Hailey calls it "pop up chefs." A sort of, collaboration. We are taking all the profits and reinvesting them. Patio lights this week, more seating next week, an outdoor walk-in cooler because I can't keep enough beer stocked to last the weekend! The website should be launching next week. Stephen Tyler @took the arials pro-bono with his massive quad copter drone. He lives around the corner and just wanted to boost uptown. Great guy.

----------


## Urbanized

Quite possibly my favorite place in OKC right now.

----------


## IanMcDermid

That Twitter is actually @stphntylr and I'll go ahead and plug his podcast @WAFTIShow they cover news and explore central OKC adventuring, development, and culture.

----------


## Urbanized

Stephen's an awesome dude. He works at ACM@UCO and just recently joined the Bricktown Planning and Operations Committee. Super community-minded.

----------


## BillyOcean

this place is legit, no doubt.  congrats, Ian.

----------


## stphntylr

Aww shucks! Thanks guys!

----------


## Urbanized

I was just buttering you up to get you to do some drone work for me.  :Wink:

----------


## Pete

> Aww shucks! Thanks guys!


Awesome work!  Please keep it up.

----------


## Zorba

> This was on their FB page:
> 
> https://vimeo.com/122945769


Nice cornhole setup, reminds me of Cincinnati where every bar with any room had a cornhole setup. Wonder if they are regulation boards, bags, distance. (Living in Cincinnati made me a cornhole snob.)

----------


## turnpup

We went there for the first time last night, and thought it was awesome!  It was about 8-ish, and already starting to get crowded.  Despite that, we were able to walk right up to the bar and order our beers.  One thing that really stood out was how friendly the staff was.  Every employee we encountered was smiling and pleasant, and seemed genuinely glad to be there.  After we got our beers, we wandered into another room to drink (it was just a bit too cool for us, or else we'd have been out on the outdoor area--stupidly we didn't bring jackets).  No fewer than three people passing by asked us if we needed anything else.  We'll definitely go back.  

Oh, and the food looked really awesome, too.  Next time we'll plan a meal.

Ian, if you're reading this, are you frequently on-site?  My husband said he wants to meet you (presumably to praise your establishment).

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Pump Bar is just flat out awesome! It's one of the only places I frequent almost regularly other than WSKY Lounge.

----------


## IanMcDermid

Zorba, the size and bags are regulation. The distance is not. 45' is too much for the average walk up player. Most people just make up their own scoring. But some drag them out to a more challenging distance. I'm having trouble keeping up with the bags actually, people are (hopefully accidentally) throwing them on the roof. I was just at the pump for a few hours, partially in answer to turnpups question. Talking to a steel fab guy to get some steel & concrete ping pong tables made and some of what I call tiki toss; some call mexican darts made.

Turnpup, we are there ALOT, my wife Hailey more than I because I office off site. She is manager, service, hospitality, and head bartender. I'm more numbers, product, and table schmoozer  :Wink:

----------


## Urbanized

I was just there. Hailey was slingin' and ringin'. Ian nowhere to be seen. Probably in his Lazy Boy at home, watching TV.  :Big Grin:

----------


## turnpup

Yep, that's what you get to do when you've made it big-time!   :Smile:

----------


## Pete

Haha...

----------


## Pete



----------


## Urbanized

It was a little bit busier when I was there last night.

----------


## dankrutka

I stopped by last Thursday when I was in town and it just confirmed my I love for this place. Service was great. Also, it's very eclectic with a great vibe. You just see many different races, ages, orientations, styles, etc. As our society has been re-segregating in many areas (e.g., schools), I've more and more sought out community spaces where people come together across differences. At least from my limited perspective, that seems to be happening to some degree here.

----------


## Anonymous.

I can confirm, this is the most diverse "hangout" I have ever come across in OKC.

I have pretty much been here at least one night every single weekend since it got warm out in May. Everyone new that I take here, says the same thing - the crowd is so diverse that it doesn't feel like OKC.

----------


## gopokes88

I like it, my wife hates it, so don't get to frequent it as much as I would like.

----------


## IanMcDermid

That picture is so eerie. Not even any cars parked on the street. I'm guessing this was taken before the farmers market setup? I hope no one got towed. We try to let as many people know about the street closure. But so many drive to the area with full intention of uber-ing home.

----------


## Pete

^

I took that photo about 10AM Saturday.

----------


## jrod

I was boozin' with a brunch burger in hand about 3hrs after that pic was taken. As always, had an amazing time.

----------


## IanMcDermid

I want to let all the OKC talkers know that we're throwing a 1 year anniversary party this Saturday the 19th. I've been erecting a 30x30 gospel revival tent I bought in Miami, OK all week that will lend another 60 climate controlled seats for the rest of the winter. 

It's a 50s60s70s futuristic sci-if party. Costumes are welcome, we will provide a lot of props for improvised costumes as well. We've got 3 DJs, the vinyl record kind. We'll be screening barbarella and Rodger Corman movies. Drink specials. Custom crafted cocktails just for the occasion. It's going to be a hell of a party!

----------


## Uptowner

I'll be there with my cardboard box robot outfit!

----------


## aegisdodd

Went last evening. Great vibe; will return as often as possible!  :Big Grin:  However, a warning to other patrons: DO NOT PARK in the lot directly east (across Walker). Last evening, every single vehicle in that lot was towed  :Mad: . Apparently the owner of that lot -- who recently purchased it to make easy money -- is butthurt that surrounding businesses won't participate in charging a fee to park there and has decided to retaliate by inflicting financial pain and extreme inconvenience upon the unsuspecting folks who park there. THERE IS NO SIGNAGE. This is NOT the fault of the owners of the surrounding businesses. I heard third-hand that the parking lot owner also owns an asian grocery nearby (Classen), but, since I don't know this for sure, I shall not speculate as to which store this might be. While this action is not illegal, it is unethical. 

One dude chased after a tow truck and got his vehicle unhitched for a mere $75. Otherwise, it's $168 to get your vehicle back.

----------


## soonerguru

What a jerk owner.

----------


## Paseofreak

Had it related to me that the lot owner (and her rather meek husband) approached on duty Pump management on a weekend and tried for two hours to convince them to dedicate wait staff to collecting the $10 per car fee they expected and turn all that money over to the lot owner without compensation to the server or the Pump.  I get the impression she's not to well studied in business relationships.  Nevertheless, the Pump has warnings up at their place and there is no reason to park on their lot in the first place.  Plenty of free parking around there anyway.

----------


## Anonymous.

What lot is this? The only "lot" east of the pump I can think of is that narrow long one behind Tower theatre? Why on earth would someone going to Pump, park there?

----------


## Paseofreak

Lazy, I guess.

----------


## ljbab728

> What lot is this? The only "lot" east of the pump I can think of is that narrow long one behind Tower theatre? Why on earth would someone going to Pump, park there?


There are parking spaces in a lot  just east of  the SE corner of Walker and 24th.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Lazy, I guess.


I don't really see how these patrons are being 'lazy.'  If I'm reading this correct, the lot is directly across the street from Pump Bar and certainly more convenient than the large parking space behind Pump Bar. It's a commercial parking lot with apparently no signage and gives the impression of being a place of public accommodation. I'd certainly see where patrons would think it's parking for all the business in the area. A quick glance at Google Street View seems to support my initial impression (at least from my point of view).

I can see a lot owner having the right (and desire) to restrict parking on their property, but common sense would tell them if they don't put up a sign then they are going to have this problem.

----------


## Anonymous.

_Those_ are the spots? I wouldn't even call that a "lot", so I was confused. I have never seen someone get towed from there. And yes, they are filled pretty much every Friday and Saturday night by Pump patrons. Yes, a sign would solve this easily.

----------


## BBatesokc

> _Those_ are the spots? I wouldn't even call that a "lot", so I was confused. I have never seen someone get towed from there. And yes, they are filled pretty much every Friday and Saturday night by Pump patrons. Yes, a sign would solve this easily.


I'm actually guessing that the 'lot(s)' are one or both of those pad sites directly behind the buildings that face south on 23rd. To the left when looking at the Street View link above.

----------


## sixkiller

RIP to the amazing homemade skate park that was there.

----------


## sooner88

They now have signs up at Gusto to not park across the street... I'm not sure about Pump though.

----------


## barrettd

> I don't really see how these patrons are being 'lazy.'  If I'm reading this correct, the lot is directly across the street from Pump Bar and certainly more convenient than the large parking space behind Pump Bar. It's a commercial parking lot with apparently no signage and gives the impression of being a place of public accommodation. I'd certainly see where patrons would think it's parking for all the business in the area. A quick glance at Google Street View seems to support my initial impression (at least from my point of view).
> 
> I can see a lot owner having the right (and desire) to restrict parking on their property, but common sense would tell them if they don't put up a sign then they are going to have this problem.


That's exactly where I parked on my only trip to Pump Bar. I made sure to look for signs warning against parking there but found none. That really sucks if the owner of the lot is just towing cars without any warning. I assumed it was a parking lot shared by the businesses in the area since there was no signage indicating otherwise.

----------


## Pete

Towing is one of the biggest scams around.

The tow companies approach a lot owner, offer to put up a few signs then split the ample proceeds on their victims.

----------


## Pete

Towing is one of the biggest scams around.

The tow companies approach a lot owner, offer to put up a few signs then split the ample proceeds from their victims.

----------


## LakeEffect

> Towing is one of the biggest scams around.
> 
> The tow companies approach a lot owner, offer to put up a few signs then split the ample proceeds from their victims.


Yep. In Wichita Falls, TX, the primary towing company and the primary taxi company in town were owned by the same ownership group... get towed, need a taxi? Double-whammy profit...

----------


## BBatesokc

> Towing is one of the biggest scams around.
> 
> The tow companies approach a lot owner, offer to put up a few signs then split the ample proceeds from their victims.


That said.... disrespectful vehicle owners can be a huge annoyance to property owners - and bar patrons can be some of the worst.... fights, broken bottles, trash, public urination, vehicles left overnight, etc.

A friend of mine owns a building downtown and literally every day they have to have vehicles towed from their lot. All but three spaces are reserved and people going to court park there (to avoid paying to park) and don't even bother to notice the (albeit small) signs posted that tell them they will be towed. I feel bad for some of them because its obvious they don't have any money to get they vehicle out of impound. But, they had no reason to believe it was a 'public' lot. They simply felt they'd blend in with all the other cars.

As for getting a cut from the tow company. I guess it happens, but I know this property owner and another property owner I know in Bricktown don't get a dime from the tow company's and have never asked or been solicited.

----------


## PhiAlpha

Looks like The Pump is at the center of a pretty stupid controversy brought on by ABLE and the OKCPD regarding the legality of bacon infused vodka they use in bloody marys. I could say a lot more about how stupid and infuriating this is, but I'll just leave it alone for now. Just when you thought our laws were improving...

Your tax dollars at work:

http://kgou.org/post/arrest-over-bac...hol-commission

----------


## Anonymous.

How is that _not_ an Onion article?

----------


## Bullbear

and from the story I heard.. it was such a setup.. sitting and visiting with the manager bartender about the bloody mary being inquisitive.. then asking if they infuse in house and of course he says yes.. and BAM.. that's the story I heard anyways.. but either way its beyond ridiculous.   I know many bars in town who infuse for bloody marys.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> and from the story I heard.. it was such a setup.. sitting and visiting with the manager bartender about the bloody mary being inquisitive.. then asking if they infuse in house and of course he says yes.. and BAM.. that's the story I heard anyways.. but either way its beyond ridiculous.   I know many bars in town who infuse for bloody marys.


The Oklahoman and other news outlets need to report on this...there needs to be a major uproar.

----------


## LocoAko

This might actually be the dumbest thing I've ever heard of being arrested for. Really. The article wasn't even clear... what exactly is the purported issue with the infused liquor?

----------


## Bullbear

This is what I saw on it.. seems stupid still.. they aren't manufacturing alcohol just adding flavor.

37-505. Manufacture, sale, possession, shipment, etc. prohibited except as provided in
act—Exceptions
A. No person shall manufacture, rectify, sell, possess, store, import into or export from
this state, transport, or deliver any alcoholic beverage except as specifically provided in the
Oklahoma Alcoholic Beverage Control Act

32. “Rectifier” means any person who rectifies, purifies, or refines spirits or wines by
any process (other than by original and continuous distillation, or original and continuous
processing, from mash, wort, wash, or other substance, through continuous closed vessels
and pipes, until the production thereof is complete), and any person who, without rectifying,
purifying, or refining spirits, shall by mixing (except for immediate consumption on the
premises where mixed) such spirits, wine, or other liquor with any material, manufactures
any spurious, imitation, or compound liquors for sale, under the name of whiskey, brandy,
rum, gin, wine, spirits, cordials, or any other name;

----------


## MagzOK

Yet another old school law that needs to be updated with the times.

----------


## zefferoni

Someone on Reddit summed up the spirit of the law pretty well, though it's ridiculous how it's being applied in this case:



> As far as I know, and feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, it's considered "changing the cask" which is an old but reasonable law given the times. From my understanding it's some laws from after prohibition that protect the consumer from consuming mislabeled product, whether that be someone watering down liquor, taking a bunch of leftover liquor mixing it all together and calling it something else, or taking some bourbon and throwing in a bunch of moonshine to stretch it out. These all involve taking the liquor out of the original cask it was sold in and putting it in something new or adding something to the cask. If I'm at work and I pour a shot and all of a sudden "oh **** I just poured the wrong liquor " it is illegal for me to pour that shot back into the bottle. Same goes for infusing, when I'm infusing vodkas at my bar (almost every bar does it now and it's bull**** grizz got popped for it ) I pour my liquor into a bucket, add bacon, jalepenos, whatever. Let it infuse one or two days and pour it into a new bottle. What happened at the pump, and this is just hearsay, is some neighbor was tired of them being so loud, got a cop buddy to talk to vice and busted grizz on some old bull**** law just to make a statement.

----------


## jerrywall

This happened a few months back.  My little sis is the brunch manager there, and she is H O T over this.  She also feels crappy about it since it was only used for brunch but it was another manager who was arrested, when the bottle wasn't being used, and was locked up.

I figure they targeted the pump because of their success.

----------


## OKCinsomniac

The manager was in jail for three days for this? This is a jailable offense? Yet another example that our criminal justice system in OK county needs reform.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> This happened a few months back.  My little sis is the brunch manager there, and she is H O T over this.  She also feels crappy about it since it was only used for brunch but it was another manager who was arrested, when the bottle wasn't being used, and was locked up.
> 
> I figure they targeted the pump because of their success.


I have a feeling that neighbor complaints might have had something to do with it...

----------


## HangryHippo

> i have a feeling that neighbor complaints might have had something to do with it...


nvm

----------


## Pete

> Someone on Reddit summed up the spirit of the law pretty well, though it's ridiculous how it's being applied in this case:


Except we're talking about a mixed drink that has other ingredients added and they could easily dilute the contents as desired.

I could see how it applies to packaged products but not anything this is sold as part of a drink / dish.

----------


## kevinpate

It takes three days to bond out of county? 
WTH?!?!

I can see that if someone has a hold elsewhere, or one has no friends or family, or someone gets snatched up at a DUI checkpoint when all the fam and buds are off to a lake, but daaaang, 3 days is a long time.

----------


## jerrywall

> Except we're talking about a mixed drink that has other ingredients added and they could easily dilute the contents as desired.


It depends if they were modifying it in the original bottle or using a jar or something for the infusion.  If it was legal to modify or dilute in the original bottle, then someone could use moonshine to stretch out whiskey (a common practice once upon a time and probably the basis for this law.)  Now, an officer with an understanding of nuance and discretion would realize easily they're not doing this to rip people off or fool folks.  To me they at most violated the letter of the law, not the spirit of the law.

Hopefully ABLE fixes this soon.

----------


## Roger S

Maybe instead of calling it bacon infused vodka... call it vodka infused bacon.... I'm not aware of ABLE having any authority over bacon.

----------


## d-usa

> It takes three days to bond out of county? 
> WTH?!?!
> 
> I can see that if someone has a hold elsewhere, or one has no friends or family, or someone gets snatched up at a DUI checkpoint when all the fam and buds are off to a lake, but daaaang, 3 days is a long time.


What day did he get arrested? I wonder if this was a "arrested on Friday, didn't see a judge to get bond until Monday" kind of situation.

----------


## IanMcDermid

Arrested Tuesday night, released Friday afternoon. I've tried to keep as quiet as possible from fear of retaliation from the OKCPD. But a vice officer viewed putting strips of bacon into an otherwise full, unopened, and sealed bottle of vodka as a refil. Which, in our interpretation of the law meant watering down booze or pouring cheap stuff into a top shelf label. We merely altered the flavor. But the OKCPD is relying on the word "substance" in the 1980-something language for a refil. That's not in the spirit of the law. Furthermore. My manager was arrested, and myself brought on charges of city code 30-97 "keeping a disorderly house" which falls over brothels, pimping, drug manufacturing, bootlegging, and gambling. Punishable by up to 6 months in jail. So of course I took it to ABLE, which has no language about infusion or how it's supposed to be conducted. But I guess the "lets throw God knows what I to a giant vat with who knows what else" is the status quo and no one in the state has ever been brought on criminal charges until now. Just to clarify this was the OKCPD and not able that had a problem with this method. What vice is doing conducting able raids and interpreting state constitutional law: I don't know.

----------


## pickles

This pisses me off.

----------


## Uptowner

^^^ this

----------


## IanMcDermid

I'm just really relieved/grateful that the ABLE commission appears to be close to granting some clarification on the rules and I + other local businesses can engage with local law enforcement in a similar discussion in the days to come. I have the utmost respect for their ability to enforce the law, just so long as we can all easily interpret what the law is.

----------


## Paseofreak

Ian, I hope you have some expensive law dogs that figuratively rip the nuts off every public official that has their fingerprints on this infuriatingly stupid misuse of power.  Hopefully they will be able to use every dirty trick in the book to derail careers, besmirch characters, and lay bare the gross malfeasance of those entrusted to expend public resources!

----------


## ljbab728

> The Oklahoman and other news outlets need to report on this...there needs to be a major uproar.


You got your wish.

http://kfor.com/2016/06/24/alcohol-i...oklahoma-city/

----------


## BBatesokc

The arresting officer was Lt. Doug Kimberlin - he's a complete and utter D-bag. He's the Lt. of OKC Vice and apparently has cleaned up OKC and arrested all the pimps and child traffickers so now he has his sights set on bacon infused vodka. 

This is 100% Lt. Kimberlin's style.

The law he is (mis)interpreting has been pretty much already discussed here. However, I'd also throw in my $.02 that this is a just a leftover law from the days when bottles in bars had tax stamps. It was to keep bars from emptying  a top-shelf bottle of alcohol and then refilling it with an inferior product or watering down the existing product or bypassing the tax stamp requirements. It was also troublesome for busy bars because ABLE would also claim we couldn't 'marry' two bottles of the exact same alcohol to make space on our bar or speed rack, well, rail, etc.

I get that 'refilling' is/was/can be a problem. Back in the day, when I tended bar, I was in tending in the Ebony Club on Lincoln Blvd. when it was raided for not scratching the tax stamp and also refilling bottles with non-taxed and inferior product.

But this is a total waste of limited resources of a unit that has far more important crimes to be investigating.

Ticket the bar (over and over if need be), and let them fight it out in court to get a clarification.

No need to harass the establishment, harass the employees (I'm told they lined some up and took their photos) and certainly no need to put people in jail.

----------


## Pete

^

Yeah, there has to be something else at work here.

This seems way out of proportion and smacks of some sort of vendetta.

----------


## Andon

> ^
> 
> Yeah, there has to be something else at work here.
> 
> This seems way out of proportion and smacks of some sort of vendetta.


Believe me, if State agencies can waste time, money, and resources on ill-willed endeavors and personal vendettas, then they'll certainly find a way.

I should know.

----------


## Pete

> Believe me, if State agencies can waste time, money, and resources on ill-willed endeavors and personal vendettas, then they'll certainly find a way.
> 
> I should know.


Haha...  Yeah.

It's absurd how they sometimes set their priorities.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> You got your wish.
> 
> http://kfor.com/2016/06/24/alcohol-i...oklahoma-city/


 :Congrats:

----------


## PhiAlpha

> ^
> 
> Yeah, there has to be something else at work here.
> 
> This seems way out of proportion and smacks of some sort of vendetta.


As I mentioned above, with all the bitching about noise from the neighborhood (which was well under the nussicance sound level that would warrant a citation), it wouldn't surprise me if neighbors in the Paseo had something to do with this. Couldn't get them on noise so find another way to harass them. Obviously that is just speculation, but this is just too asinine for the OKCPD to have just thought it up out of the blue and targeted The Pump specifically. S&B infuses all sorts of things in liquor in all of their restaurants throughout the metro as do many other restaurants...why was The Pump the only one targeted?

From the KFOR article:



> It all started back in February, when police dropped by on karaoke night following several noise complaints.
> 
> They eventually asked to see the liquor storage area, where they found a cabinet for Taaka vodka bottles, with bits of jalapenos, beef, and bacon dropped into the liquid.


Why would it be necessary to investigate the liquor storage area when responding to a noise complaint?

----------


## BBatesokc

> As I mentioned above, with all the bitching about noise from the neighborhood (which was well under the nussicance sound level that would warrant a citation), it wouldn't surprise me if neighbors in the Paseo had something to do with this. Couldn't get them on noise so find another way to harass them. Obviously that is just speculation, but this is just too asinine for the OKCPD to have just thought it up out of the blue and targeted The Pump specifically. S&B infuses all sorts of things in liquor in all of their restaurants throughout the metro as do many other restaurants...why was The Pump the only one targeted?
> 
> From the KFOR article:
> 
> 
> Why would it be necessary to investigate the liquor storage area when responding to a noise complaint?


It's directly tied to the citizen complaints. They obviously have either some old Mrs Cravitz types living nearby or are being targeted by a competitor. I have copies of the police reports and these citations started as a response to noise complaints and 'illegal gambling' complaints (literally, bingo games).

When Lt. Kimberlin couldn't justify either complaint, he went nosing around for any obscure complaint he thought he could get away with. The only complaints of legitimate concern were the failure to post their licenses - they had the required licenses, they just were not at the ready.

----------


## Pete

It seems The Pump is a victim of its own massive popularity.

All these complainers are in for a shock when the Tower opens up as well as the two new bars.  Tons more people and more action in that area.  And more to come.

If you don't like noise and activity, you can always sell you house for a big profit to someone who would love to live down there.

----------


## Anonymous.

> It seems The Pump is a victim of its own massive popularity.
> 
> All these complainers are in for a shock when the Tower opens up as well as the two new bars.  Tons more people and more action in that area.  And more to come.
> 
> *If you don't like noise and activity, you can always sell you house for a big profit to someone who would love to live down there.*


This. The property values have increased 40-50% in the last 6 years in this area for even non-renovated homes. The people complaining are trying to dip into both bottles.

----------


## Uptowner

The market is exploding. I'm half tempted to sell the house I bought last year. Either the pump gained too much notoriety or gained malcontent from some of the fuddy duddy neighbors who don't like the resurge in local activity. Which brings noise, cars, and people...my god they may even be using the private sidewalks!  My conspiracy is they beat all the complaints on noise + a disturbing the peace I looked up. So the next step was to find the most petty and arbitrary thing to harass. Them with. Good to know that we're laying off teachers yet this Lt. Kimberlain earns $80,000 to arrest people over bacon bits in vodka.

----------


## Tundra

> It seems The Pump is a victim of its own massive popularity.
> 
> All these complainers are in for a shock when the Tower opens up as well as the two new bars.  Tons more people and more action in that area.  And more to come.
> 
> If you don't like noise and activity, you can always sell you house for a big profit to someone who would love to live down there.


Being a good neighbor takes work from both sides... Business doesn't respect the homeowners that were there long before the property got hot... It was where they lived probably cause it was cheaper than most areas.. I see this as big business pushing the less fortunate out of an area so that more money and more Proffits can be made.

----------


## Uptowner

In our experience the pump has been a great neighbor. They raise money for paseo based charity and keep their area clean. Once a week or so I hear noises I wouldn't normally hear like a loud motorbike showing off or someone screaming "woo!" But I'm happy to live with them in my neighborhood. I'm happy to see life budding up. People walking down he streets who aren't thieves or druggies. 

This is an old neighborhood and it is NOT designed like a suburb with mini malls on the corners of the section lines. When these house and business were built people either had one car or no car at all and that's why you see so many business nestled inside the thoroughfares like Walker or Linwood. 16th street. Etc.

Tundra, yes a lot of older people have lived in the hood for decades when the houses were next to free and all the business were either boarded up or art galleries that only open by appointment only or first Fridays . Some of them hate sauced, hate the pump, hate street parking, hate young people buying up homes. Some of them love it. And it's not all about property value. It's about living in a fun, kickass neighborhood. I'm not a "deal with is or get out" person but people didn't actually want all those business to be boarded up forever did they? And I for one do not want them all to be signature loans, pawn shops, pizza and fried chicken.

Food for thought: the biggest pump hater in the immediate area (the one who dragged a local network news crew out to cover karaoke and has what seems to have a trigger finger for dialing 911 for anything she sees annoying) owns the biggest/nicest/most expensive 2 story home and only moved in just last August. That home is about 4 times the size of the pump so I don't know what this "big business" BS is all about.

----------


## pickles

> Being a good neighbor takes work from both sides... Business doesn't respect the homeowners that were there long before the property got hot... It was where they lived probably cause it was cheaper than most areas.. I see this as big business pushing the less fortunate out of an area so that more money and more Proffits can be made.


That's life. We live in the most highly mobile society the world has ever seen. The last sentence is a very provincial view. The Pump and other area developments are literally making money for the property owners surrounding them.

----------


## Uptowner

They're pushing drug dealers, thieves, pimps, prostitutes and squatters out of the area. Just look at what Ben sellers has done to the two multi-plexes on robinson across from the Blue Note. That used to be one of the worst corners in town. We're talking assault, battery, rape, public intox ranging from booze to crack cocaine. I used to sit on a friends porch and treat it as entertainment until we deemed it was out of control and called the cops. This was every weekend sans snow & ice.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Being a good neighbor takes work from both sides... Business doesn't respect the homeowners that were there long before the property got hot... It was where they lived probably cause it was cheaper than most areas.. I see this as big business pushing the less fortunate out of an area so that more money and more Proffits can be made.


I sometimes wonder if your posts are serious.

----------


## BBatesokc

> ...Good to know that we're laying off teachers yet this Lt. Kimberlain earns $80,000 to arrest people over bacon bits in vodka.


I was corrected by a police officer I know. More like $105,000 (with his overtime) for this particular Vice Lt. Money well spent I'm sure.

----------


## Goon

> I sometimes wonder if your posts are serious.


I was going to ask the same thing.

Surely this is Pete's troll handle...right?

----------


## Pete

> I was going to ask the same thing.
> 
> Surely this is Pete's troll handle...right?


Haha...  Nope.

----------


## sixkiller

Not trying to tell too many tales out of school, but some neighbors with complaints just moved to the neighborhood. Let's not pin it exclusively on old timers. Some people are just sour and control freaks by nature.

----------


## BBatesokc

This is my take on the situation....

Apparently There are No More Pimps & Child Sex Traffickers in OKC - Because OKC Vice Lt. Doug Kimberlin Has Set His Sights on Bacon Infused Vodka.

----------


## David

Oklahoma Alcoholic Beverage Laws Enforcement Commission examines infused drink rule after bar manager's arrest | NewsOK

----------


## BBatesokc

> Oklahoma Alcoholic Beverage Laws Enforcement Commission examines infused drink rule after bar manager's arrest | NewsOK


Love how the Oklahoma's article basically ignored the actual issue (beyond the pettiness of the entire incident). I don't believe the issue was really wether or not bars could serve infused drinks - they can and always could. The issue was the container in which the alcohol was infused. Yes, the Oklahoman has one line addressing a clarification - "_provided the infused beverages are infused and dispensed in food-safe containers, not in tax-paid alcoholic beverage containers_.” - but its that clarification that was the law before this incident and will apparently continue to be the law after this incident.... They wrote an entire article that did absolutely nothing to clarify what happened and is going to 'change' (_though, not really change_) going forward. Way to go Oklahoman!

----------


## Teo9969

Wait...The Pump is "Big Business"?

What does that make like, Good Egg Restaurants. Or what about Hal Smith...Devon????

----------


## Andon

I like the quote about at least a dozen other places doing this across the state, like it doesn't happen in nearly every establishment that offers libations (well, perhaps not infused in their original containers).

----------


## Pete

Is this really the most pressing public safety issue facing the OKC PD?

Very hard to support their constant cries of under-staffing when they waste tax dollars on such nonsense.

----------


## Andon

The issue made it all the way to Munchies, Vice's food and beverage channel: https://munchies.vice.com/en/article...al-in-oklahoma

----------


## Urbanized

Wonderful

----------


## Pete

> Wonderful


More fantastic PR for Oklahoma!   :Wink:

----------


## Andon

> More fantastic PR for Oklahoma!


Hey now, we had a pretty good showing when we were on there! https://munchies.vice.com/en/article...ma-supper-club

----------


## LakeEffect

> Is this really the most pressing public safety issue facing the OKC PD?
> 
> Very hard to support their constant cries of under-staffing when they waste tax dollars on such nonsense.


That's the real issue here, not ABLE. ABLE even says they're looking into it and appear OK with it. My question is why OKC's Vice unit thought it was worth their time enforcing such a obscure portion of the Code when there is so much more going on. And it's not like this causes more issues - it's still alcohol and at the same % ABV; it's not like they're selling higher % alcohol than they are permitted.

----------


## kevinpate

Maybe some off duty protect and server hit on a server, got rebuffed and got his widdle knickers in a knot about it?

----------


## Uptowner

The pump had been successfully warding off complaints and accusations of violating noise ordinance in the months leading up to this ordeal. McDermid had stated that city code enforcement investigated and acquitted them so many times that they stopped taking complaints on the issue. They also beat a disturbing the peace citation issued by OKCPD in December due to absence of evidence. 

I wonder if this was a way of sending a message but turned ugly when the McDermids decided to fight back. Way to stick it to the man! The man who apparently takes home 6 figures to harass bartenders. Do a bit of digging and you'll see Kimberlain is hauling people to jail on all sorts of petty liquor related citations.

----------


## Paseofreak

I wonder if the publicity of this latest fiasco with The Pump is enough for Bill Citty to rein this jerk in. I sure hope so.

----------


## Uptowner

The vice cop? He's prolly got dirt on everyone from judges to meter maids.

----------


## 2Lanez

> Is this really the most pressing public safety issue facing the OKC PD?
> 
> Very hard to support their constant cries of under-staffing when they waste tax dollars on such nonsense.


Yes.  Yes.  Yes.

And they wonder why the general public doesn't vote with them.

----------


## ljbab728

> Yes.  Yes.  Yes.
> 
> And they wonder why the general public doesn't vote with them.


What does that mean that the general public doesn't vote with the OKC PD.  What votes involve them?

----------


## BBatesokc

> What does that mean that the general public doesn't vote with the OKC PD.  What votes involve them?


Can't speak for 2Lanez, but often political candidates will seek an OCPD endorsement or the FOP will come out publicly and support an issue up for vote - thinking it will cause the public to follow. Also, the public has the ability to greatly influence police expenditures and policy indirectly through our votes or contact with, say the city council members, etc. But that's just my opinion.

----------


## 2Lanez

> What does that mean that the general public doesn't vote with the OKC PD.  What votes involve them?





> Can't speak for 2Lanez, but often political candidates will seek an OCPD endorsement or the FOP will come out publicly and support an issue up for vote - thinking it will cause the public to follow. Also, the public has the ability to greatly influence police expenditures and policy indirectly through our votes or contact with, say the city council members, etc. But that's just my opinion.


MAPS 3 was the last big one.  OCPD and OCFD generally oppose funding increases directed away from them.  MAPS 3 was the general public versus PD and FD unions.

----------


## ljbab728

> MAPS 3 was the last big one.  OCPD and OCFD generally oppose funding increases directed away from them.  MAPS 3 was the general public versus PD and FD unions.


Thank you for the explanation.  I agree with that.

----------


## gopokes88

I heard the issue was that they poured the infused bacon vodka back into the original bottle. That is a HUGE no no in the industry. Not saying they did it on purpose with malcontent or anything, or that they weren't unfairly targeted, but it's generally known you should never do that. Those bottles are always one way, liquid goes out, never in.

----------


## catch22

> I heard the issue was that they poured the infused bacon vodka back into the original bottle. That is a HUGE no no in the industry. Not saying they did it on purpose with malcontent or anything, or that they weren't unfairly targeted, but it's generally known you should never do that. Those bottles are always one way, liquid goes out, never in.


Not even strictly alcohol. When I worked at a restaurant, we were strictly forbidden from even combining ketchup bottles (say putting the remainder of a nearly empty ketchup bottle into a 2/3 full bottle). Even if they were the same brand, from the same lot. Any container is a one-way container unless it is a empty and sanitized unlabeled container which is relabeled after adding content.

----------


## BBatesokc

> I heard the issue was that they poured the infused bacon vodka back into the original bottle. That is a HUGE no no in the industry. Not saying they did it on purpose with malcontent or anything, or that they weren't unfairly targeted, but it's generally known you should never do that. Those bottles are always one way, liquid goes out, never in.


By the letter of the law it's a "no no" (obviously). I wouldn't really call it a 'big no no' though. I fail to see the concern beyond possible intentional label misrepresentation. Which is the spirit in which the law was enacted. There is no health concern that I can see - which is often the reason cited for not 'marrying' food items - like condiments.

----------


## gopokes88

> By the letter of the law it's a "no no" (obviously). I wouldn't really call it a 'big no no' though. I fail to see the concern beyond possible intentional label misrepresentation. Which is the spirit in which the law was enacted. There is no health concern that I can see - which is often the reason cited for not 'marrying' food items - like condiments.


Label misrepresentation is a huge no no in the industry (it's fraud) and that's why the rules are so strict on this.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Label misrepresentation is a huge no no in the industry (it's fraud) and that's why the rules are so strict on this.


That's not what they were doing -- not even in the slightest. They weren't pouring a bottle of Tito's that was filled with Heaven Hill. And they weren't not disclosing that the alcohol inside the bottle was infused.

Their was no misrepresentation to the customer in reality. 

The law's intent has nothing to do with infusion.

In fact, when Lt. D-Bag arrested the manager the bottles were not even where the customers could see them.

----------


## gopokes88

> That's not what they were doing -- not even in the slightest. They weren't pouring a bottle of Tito's that was filled with Heaven Hill. And they weren't not disclosing that the alcohol inside the bottle was infused.
> 
> Their was no misrepresentation to the customer in reality. 
> 
> The law's intent has nothing to do with infusion.
> 
> In fact, when Lt. D-Bag arrested the manager the bottles were not even where the customers could see them.


That doesn't change the fact you can't pour the liquor out of a bottle and pour it back in. The breaks the letter of the law, and it breaks a very good law that protects consumers. Even if they didn't break the spirit of the law it's still a huge no no, those bottles are one way. I'm sure this will all get sorted out eventually but they should have known better.

----------


## Martin

just saw this on facebook...

----------


## Teo9969

Exactly what gopokes88 is saying.

That being said, it's definitely not a "take the MOD to jail" type of offense. It's a: If we see this again, we're going to slap a fine on you...one-way bottles.

----------


## Pete

JR just reported that ABLE approved the bacon-infused vodka.

Good grief, does OCPD have nothing better to worry about?

----------


## PhiAlpha

> JR just reported that ABLE approved the bacon-infused vodka.
> 
> Good grief, does OCPD have nothing better to worry about?


Didnt they spend most of the maps 3 campaign complaining about being understaffed and under funded??? Maybe frivolous ventures like this are contributing to those problems.

----------


## BBatesokc

> JR just reported that ABLE approved the bacon-infused vodka.
> 
> Good grief, does OCPD have nothing better to worry about?


An interesting line in the police report reads.... "I received a complaint *through the Chief's office* concerning a business identified as The Pump..."

Why exactly is the Chief's office taking this as a priority.... Was Chief Citty rebuffed while trying to score there one night?

----------


## BBatesokc

> That doesn't change the fact you can't pour the liquor out of a bottle and pour it back in. The breaks the letter of the law, and it breaks a very good law that protects consumers. Even if they didn't break the spirit of the law it's still a huge no no, those bottles are one way. I'm sure this will all get sorted out eventually but they should have known better.


Where are you getting that The Pump *poured liquor out of the bottle and poured it back in*?

Additionally, the consumers were in no danger as the law is there to protect them against fraud. No fraud is being alleged. 

You keep referring to the bottles being one way only. Again, where are you getting that there was a back and forth? Maybe I missed it.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Where are you getting that The Pump *poured liquor out of the bottle and poured it back in*?
> 
> Additionally, the consumers were in no danger as the law is there to protect them against fraud. No fraud is being alleged. 
> 
> You keep referring to the bottles being one way only. Again, where are you getting that there was a back and forth? Maybe I missed it.


That was my question... If they were infusing bacon with the vodka in the vodka bottle without removing it, that technically wouldn't be breaking the law. How do we know they were actually *refilling* the bottles?

----------


## Pete

I was there last night for a few hours and that place is just a money-making machine.

Every table inside and out was full, lots of people standing up...

Had to have been a couple hundred people there, all drinking heavily.

----------


## ljbab728

> That was my question... If they were infusing bacon with the vodka in the vodka bottle without removing it, that technically wouldn't be breaking the law. How do we know they were actually *refilling* the bottles?


According to this article in the Oklahoman, you can't do that even if you never take the liquor out of the original bottle.  It can only be done in a separate container.

http://www.oklahoman.com/oklahoma-ab...rticle/5509849




> ABLE determined that infused drinks fall under the category of mixed drinks, allowing those with mixed beverage licenses to create them.
> 
> Licensees are only allowed to
>  prepare and sell these drinks when they pour alcoholic drinks from their original bottles into separate containers to infuse with other food products. The drinks also must be served from those separate containers after infusion, not from their original tax-paid alcoholic beverage containers.

----------


## kevinpate

Do they have any night that, for them, would be a slow(er) night.
I've yet to go in because it's always seemed rather full when I have been in the area.

My hermit qualities are not absolute,  but my aversion to crowds remains fairly strong.

----------


## BBatesokc

> According to this article in the Oklahoman, you can't do that even if you never take the liquor out of the original bottle.  It can only be done in a separate container.
> 
> http://www.oklahoman.com/oklahoma-ab...rticle/5509849


That appears to be the new and 'improved' interpretation/clarification of the law. At the time of the arrest that language was not in the law - at least not according to the law as detailed/quoted in the original police report - I haven't research any further than the arresting documents. 

I do think most establishments understand that was how the law should be interpreted.

None of which explains why Chief Citty's office had a specific interest in nailing this business and why a Vice Lt. was there undercover simply looking for anything to ticket or make an arrest on.

This quote in the Oklahoman's article does not match the original police report... "The bar had been infusing drinks with other foods and pouring them back into the original containers to dispense to customers, according to Oklahoma City police Master Sgt. Gary Knight."

The original report reads... "...The liquor, in this case vodka, was NEVER REMOVED from the original manufacturers bottle. The infused items, in this case various food items, were placed in the original bottles."

----------


## kevinpate

Doesn't infusing flavors take a while for the flavors to marry, blend, etc.?

And if so, is the next tussle going to be over what time frame constitutes infusing alcohol for immediate consumption?

----------


## Urbanized

^^^^^^^^^
This has become a bit of a silly argument; BOTH ways would be "illegal" under a strict interpretation of the law, which ALSO says that liquor must remain in its original container until poured into a drink.

The Pump was NOT pouring out and then pouring back in. They were just jamming the infusion ingredients into original, clearly-marked liquor bottles. They were doing this because they believed that this was closer to the intent of the law; that liquor remain in its original bottle until poured into a drink.

Based on photos that they posted online, they are now doing it the way that other places such as S&B are doing, that is pouring into an unmarked large container. It appears that this is the method ABLE prefers, which is fine. But that method certainly also goes against certain antiquated laws itself, and technically would be much more likely to facilitate "label switching," dilution, etc.. Whatever. The intent of ABLE on this matter is now clear, and that's a good thing which provides a way forward.

But suggesting the way The Pump was doing it was somehow more illegal than other methods is silly if you take a strict interpretation of the law being invoked. They were actually TRYING to be MORE conscientious and law-abiding than other places on this topic, and the fact that they were singled out in this matter is troubling, especially when tied to comments made suggesting it was connected to the noise complaints. And the fact that a manager SPENT TIME IN JAIL over it is CRAZY.

----------


## BBatesokc

^^^^^^^ This.

I agree completely.

I also think Lt. Kimberly crossed the line when he arrested the bar manager on a complaint that is obviously open to interpretation. IMO he should have ticketed them and allowed them to address this in court - and not be subjected to 3 days in jail. Or, simply made a report and then let the city or state decide if they want to pursue it.

Like I've said before, this is typical behavior of 'super cop' Lt. Kimberlin.

----------


## Urbanized

Here is my question, considering the noise complaints have apparently been proven time and again to be without merit after metering has been done: isn't there a point when a citizen can be cited for frivolous complaints?

On the surface - including based on comments reportedly made by the officer - it seems like since they couldn't ever confirm that the bar was indeed violating noise ordinance that they decided to look for other ways to coerce the bar into doing what neighbors wanted. In other words, "until we stop getting complaints from neighbors we're going to ring you up aggressively for any ticky-tack stuff we can find..." (imagined quote, not real)

I understand that the police must be frustrated over being called time and again over the same complaint about the same bar. I get that. But isn't there a point where they should tell the complaining party "look, they aren't violating the law. Just because you don't LIKE an activity doesn't mean that it is illegal. And tying up 911 and police resources by making us respond to frivolous complaints has to stop, or we are going to start citing YOU for turning in false reports to the police."

The big problem for me is how this all seems to center around noise complaints, which themselves - according to investigation - seem to have no merit.

----------


## rollwithit

> ^^^^^^^ This.
> 
> I agree completely.
> 
> I also think Lt. Kimberly crossed the line when he arrested the bar manager on a complaint that is obviously open to interpretation. IMO he should have ticketed them and allowed them to address this in court - and not be subjected to 3 days in jail. Or, simply made a report and then let the city or state decide if they want to pursue it.
> 
> Like I've said before, this is typical behavior of 'super cop' Lt. Kimberlin.


Jail for 3 days?!  I think the perv that has been following women in the area recently and been arrested twice for various violations spent less time in jail than this.  How is this possible?

----------


## kevinpate

The perv probably wasn't being reported by the 'right' sort of people.

----------


## Uptowner

It all wreaks of conspiracy. I live near the pump and if I want to the hear the karaoke I can, if I don't I can't. I agree with Brian, Lt. Super Cop is doing something strange here, possibly at the bidding of Chief Citty. The real question is how far they're willing to take it. This is an embarrassment for the OCPD. is the city attorney going to take it any further? The Pump is obviously taking the case to the end of the road. How much more time/tax dollars are they going to spend? The law, which is a state law, not a municipal, surely doesn't exist for people putting bacon strips in, or even the original product back in. This is not the "big no no." The big no no is to pull a switch on the product and swindle the consumer to buy $3 vodka out of a belvadere bottle. In my time bartending we re-used bottles for all kind of things, lime juice, olive juice, etc. 

Also I agree with above poster and wonder who's supposed to be in charge of consumer protection with regards to health and safety. The "big ole bucket of crap mixed with vodka" is bunk. What exactly am I buying?

----------


## dankrutka

Awesome art in progress at Pump... I wonder if this will lead to people starting to call 23rd Uptown. I know that's been around, but I hardly ever hear anyone use that term.  RE https://twitter.com/astoldbyokc/stat...79228106481664

----------


## sooner88

> Awesome art in progress at Pump... I wonder if this will lead to people starting to call 23rd Uptown. I know that's been around, but I hardly ever hear anyone use that term.  RE https://twitter.com/astoldbyokc/stat...79228106481664


My friend sent me that pic and said "we have an Uptown now?". Certainly won't hurt.

----------


## AP

I love the current trend of public art/murals everywhere.

----------


## sooner88

Ian posted that they unknowingly did the mural without a permit. Hopefully they're able to work things out.

----------


## Pete

Was just by there and it looks super cool.

----------


## Urbanized

Yeah, saw it last night and agree. It is a pretty profound difference for already-cool space.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Ian posted that they unknowingly did the mural without a permit. Hopefully they're able to work things out.


We considered a mural on the side of our building and the process for permission looks to be very subjective and burdensome that we decided against it.

----------


## Andon

> Ian posted that they unknowingly did the mural without a permit. Hopefully they're able to work things out.


"It’s better to beg for forgiveness than to ask for permission."

----------


## catch22

> "It’s better to beg for forgiveness than to ask for permission."


Unfortunately plenty of owners and developers stick to that rule of thumb in this city. It really needs to come to an end.

----------


## Martin

holy cow, can these guys catch a break?  just wondering who's going to get hauled off to jail on this one. : P

-M

----------


## HangryHippo

> Unfortunately plenty of owners and developers stick to that rule of thumb in this city. It really needs to come to an end.


Was just getting ready to post this. It's a bull**** way to do things. I understand the process can be onerous, but to just do it and beg forgiveness because it's easier than doing it the right way? Nah...

I'm not saying Pump Bar knowingly did this as it seems like a mistake on their part, but there's a trend in this city and it needs to be dealt with.

----------


## TheTravellers

A recent Gazette story (I think it was the Gazette) had interviews with city personnel that said they know how horrible the rules are and they're taking steps to make the mural process less painful and faster, taking input from people, etc.  Can't find a link to it and don't have that issue lying around, sorry.

----------


## OKCretro

interesting story...

http://kfor.com/2017/01/03/police-ma...homa-city-bar/

----------


## Dr Beard Face

> interesting story...
> 
> http://kfor.com/2017/01/03/police-ma...homa-city-bar/


Love his quote at the end.

----------


## soonerguru

Sounds like he was having a bad day.

----------


## Roger S

> Sounds like he was having a bad day.


No doubt... He couldn't even get out the actual word... He had to say "F***".... Might as well have said "Ooooohhhhh Fuuuuuuuuuudddddddddggggggge".  :Wink:

----------

